# Zero Divide: Episode #2 "Black Star"



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hot Lab 8, Internal Control Center*

“No personnel on site, this site has been empty for weeks, maybe months?” his voice is electronically modulated but still there is an edge to it.

“I am looking at the security log entries, and I am not pulling any sign that Doctor Tighe is on site.  Perhaps there is no one here,” a second figure speaks in the same voice.

“Pull the data files and set your charges then we move on to R&D Section 213, whatever they didn’t want us finding is in there, then we scrub the Hot Lab and prepare it for submersion,” a third figure cuts in watching a live security feed.

*Tram Station B3*

 A thin figure stands near a transport tram looking nervously around.  The glass-like roof revealed a dark night sky with two moons, one a crescent the other full in the sky.  He taps his face to check the time, and then begins to pace… this was a dangerous place to be… he wondered if the money was worth exposing himself.  He knew that he wasn’t just here for the money though, he wanted to impress her, the first human female he had contact with… well not face to face but it could prove interesting.

*Inside R & D Section 213*

You felt like you just fell into a poll of freezing water.  You grit your teeth, you shake and fight that your body is restrained, you try to open your eyes but nothing… then you feel restraints popping and your body falling onto a metallic and now slick floor.

You try to breathe but find your lungs filled with liquid… you hack and cough up this substance as your eyes try to take in your surroundings… this is not where you were, the room is dark, and you shiver… a gray featureless body suit covers your body, leaving your hands, feet, and head bare.

You smell ozone, the sweet smell of the liquid on the floor, and the musk of stale air.  Across the room a light flashes, but your head throbs… behind you is the tube that must have kept you alive all this time, you see several tube housings some with bodies still inside… you can only wonder.

_Everyone is at -1 to all actions for the duration of the current scene, you are not currently injured.

Those that remember, still remember everything, those that lost their memories on this *day* only have the current memories._


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2008)

Not feeling well for having been enclosed into such modern sarcophagus, Ian takes a deep breath. The recent event, the only event he can remember, start to rolls into his head. He  looks at the other bodies, and tries to see if he can't recognize some of them.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2008)

Lying in the pool of filth Haven shivers and shakes until he vomits up some of the fluid.  Climbing to his knees, the now blonde haired teen wipes at his face with the back of his hand trying to clean his face.  Disoriented, he slowly rises to his feet and stumbles over to the closest occupied tank to see if he recognized anyone.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Lying in the pool of filth Haven shivers and shakes until he vomits up some of the fluid.  Climbing to his knees, the now blonde haired teen wipes at his face with the back of his hand trying to clean his face.  Disoriented, he slowly rises to his feet and stumbles over to the closest occupied tank to see if he recognized anyone.



It is difficult to make out the features in the darkness, as he looks at the nearest tube with a person still inside.  Features are hard to make out but the individual is not moving at all, nothing is lit up besides the flashing light across the room.

Other figures are moving in the darkness, perhaps the others from the Estate?  It is hard to make out features in the darkness.  Out of the corner of his eye in a reflection of the tube, he thinks he sees a young boy… blonde with silver-gray eyes.

But another moment, a blink of the eye literally and it is gone.

Ian stumbles toward a tube and fights what looks to be only a partial human body, malformed and floating in the liquid, the features are difficult to see in the darkness… if only there were some light perhaps.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2008)

Facade lies propped up on her arms, coughing and hacking until she can finally take weak, shivering breaths. She sucks air in hungrily, gasping like a fish for a few seconds before taking stock and looking around.

"Who's here?" she coughs. "Headcount. I'm Facade. Who else is here?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Who's here?" she coughs. "Headcount. I'm Facade. Who else is here?"



Dee's voice replies, hacking and coughing, "Facade... I am here... wherever here is."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2008)

"I'm all here too..." the sound of soft patting can be heard, like someone checking their pockets..."yep...all here, or at least the important bits and pieces are."  The blonde Haven says.

"We want to get moving or what?  I could use a bath, preferably a bath for two, but those cleaners didn't sound like the sort of guys I want to be sharing one with."

"Anyone have any plans?"


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

Insanity.

Alan rolls out of his metallic womb, with a cough, wiping the vile taste from his lips with a snarl.

"All perfectly legal? Just what we need, a politician," he curses to himself.

"That might be the most pleasant thing I've done today. I've got a charmed existence, for sure," he says while wiping fluid away from his body and shaking out his ears.

Alan looks around at the walls for a map or place designation, while running his fingers through his hair. Absentmindedly he stretches his "injured" leg.

"Curiouser and curiouser," he mumbles, taking account of the strange life support machinery.

"Star light, star bright, let's see if we can read the indicator lights?"

_Time to see how the other side lives._


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

_The room is nearly pitch black dark... but there is a flashing light across the room._


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

Alan moves across the room to check out the flashing light and see if there is a map and/or medical reports nearby.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Alan moves across the room to check out the flashing light and see if there is a map and/or medical reports nearby.



 Alan stumbles his way over to the light, as he gets near several automated systems kick into effect.  Lights overhead shimmer briefly before the room is awash with white nearly blinding light, although not bright it seems that your eyes are not used to the brightness they give off.

In the bright reality, the group can make out a total of twelve tubes the empty ones account for the newly awakened group, but the rest are filled, and although there seem to be medical displays on the front all of them look to be flat lining after there systems come on line.  There are no names, the tubes are simply marked Subject 01 through Subject 12.

Dee was in the tube marked Subject 01, Ian was in the tube labeled Subject 04, Alan was in the tube marked Subject 05, Ashley was in the tube marked Subject 06, Haven was in Subject 08’s tube, Michael was in the tube marked Subject 10, Surge was in the tube marked Subject 11, and Facade was in Subject 12's tube.  The other tubes have people in them but they seemed incomplete… in fact Subject 03 the one Ian is closest too currently has just a female torso and one right arm with a nub of a left arm, her face emaciated and contorted.

There is a central island with several workstations; well they look like workstations located on them.  There is the door that Alan is standing closest too, and a door on the far left side of the room.  Dust covers the monitors of the workstations.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

> There is a central island with several workstations; well they look like workstations located on them. There is the door that Alan is standing closest too, and a door on the far left side of the room. Dust covers the monitors of the workstations.



Alan moves confidently over to the workstations and looks to power them up.

"Someone should probably watch the door in case someone shows up to put the genies back in the bottle," he says to no one in particular, already distracted by the rows of monitors that might contain secrets regarding their condition and whereabouts.

"We may or may not need to get to 'Tram B3', but in any case we need to find out where we are first. Does anyone see a crash cart or a supply bin somewhere? A helpful map?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2008)

Michael awakens, cursing, clambering off the ground onto his hands and knees, emptying his stomach of the vile fluid. "I really need to negotiate a better benefits package," he mutters, blinking his eyes to restore some clarity of vision. 

He pulls himself to his feet, taking in his surroundings. _At least I don't need to worry about clothes for the time being. In a way, it's too bad...I really wouldn't mind seeing the ladies naked._ Chuckling, he calls out "Michael's here."

_How could this be legal? If laws have any meaning at all, this should be illegal. Unless we we're all criminals or something. Prisoners of war. Or something. I'm damn sure we didn't sign up for this.

Cleaners are coming,_ Michael recalls, shuddering with the knowledge that he once held a similar position. "A cleaning team is coming," he reminds the others. We do not want them to catch us...unless our gifts are actually real?" _Then we might have a chance, unless they're similarly equipped. Still, I'd rather not fight those guys at all._

With a deep breath, Michael tries to replicate what he could so easily accomplish back at the Estate.


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashley hacks up a lung full of some sort of fluid after bursting from her prison pod.  "I'm ... up," she gasps.  After catching her breath, she stretches first, then attempts to use her power to move her pod.  As the lights turn on, she'll look at some of the nearby tubes while continueing to check herself out.  _Laws are tools created to maintain the current social order; they don't impact on pure morals or ethics at all, even if they do introduce all manner of practical considerations.  At least now we know that our captors are either powerful enough to shape the laws to their benefit or the resources to exploit them._

She'll start checking out each tube to see if its occupant seems viable.  "Facade, Dee, give me a hand checking these.  We need to hurry."  While Ashley looks for other survivors, she tries to plan.  "Alan, you want to check out those computers?  Surge, help him, but look more at security than medical data.  We probably don't have all the time we'd like to look at these, so Ian, why don't you strip out the storage devices of some of them.  Then we should be able to look at them later.  Michael, are you up for scouting?  Haven, see if you can open up the floor or ceiling; give us some another dimension to move in."


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 18, 2008)

Surge begins to cough out the fluid in lungs but it takes a few moments as his mind still swirls with the events that transpired in the simulator. Slowly rising to his feet, 
he shakes his head to clear some of the cobwebs and proceeds to the workstations to help Alan. "Allow me Alan."

As he gains access to the keyboard, Surge begins to access the resident database. He tries several techniques to find what he needs from the system specifically anything related to the security systems.

Computers +9


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> As he gains access to the keyboard, Surge begins to access the resident database. He tries several techniques to find what he needs from the system specifically anything related to the security systems.
> 
> Computers +9



_Surge rolls a 26 Computer check._

Surge is able to bypass the nominal security system with ease, and get into the actual user interface.  The workstation responds and a terminal next to the workstation speaks, “Welcome to Vanguard Space Colonies Research and Development, the current day is June 6th, 2211 Earth standard time.  Galactic Republic standard year is 4567 GC.”

A holographic display forms on the island of what appears to be a woman perhaps, “I am Virtual Intelligence M1 Research Assistant Version 2.4, VSC Hot Lab 8.  Security lockdown in effect; error database corruption detected; error backup offsite database cannot be contacted, hard line disconnected; error main power unit offline, auxiliary power online.”

Michael is able to duplicate himself.

Dee helps Ashley, but currently none of the other subjects look alive or even responding to outside stimuli.  In fact some don’t even look like complete human beings, they look unfinished…


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2008)

Facade inspects the tanks near her and says, "No saving these. I don't think they're...done yet."

She sounds a little sick. Hard to say if it's from the experience of awakening, or from the sight of the bodies.

"I can't tell if these are dead people being preserved somehow, or if they were new human tissue being...grown. Whichever it is, it's a fair bet that we looked like them not too very long ago."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2008)

Ian have been mute and was staring at this half human. "What are we? Are we just that? Some kind of creation in some experimentation. That would explain why we have meory loss. Or I should say, we never had memory. That virtual world was meant to educate us." He then looks around. "But where are the people who works here. I can,t believe they left us here without at leats a guard to watch over us."


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 18, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> _Surge rolls a 26 Computer check._
> 
> Surge is able to bypass the nominal security system with ease, and get into the actual user interface.  The workstation responds and a terminal next to the workstation speaks, “Welcome to Vanguard Space Colonies Research and Development, the current day is June 6th, 2211 Earth standard time.  Galactic Republic standard year is 4567 GC.”
> 
> A holographic display forms on the island of what appears to be a woman perhaps, “I am Virtual Intelligence M1 Research Assistant Version 2.4, VSC Hot Lab 8.  Security lockdown in effect; error database corruption detected; error backup offsite database cannot be contacted, hard line disconnected; error main power unit offline, auxiliary power online.”




"Security lockdown eh? Let's see what we can pull out of this. Access building blueprints and security camera feeds."

Computer +9 if needed


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> "Security lockdown eh? Let's see what we can pull out of this. Access building blueprints and security camera feeds."
> 
> Computer +9 if needed



_Surge rolls an 11 Computer Check_

 Virtual Intelligence (VI) M1 Research Assistant responds to Surge, "I am sorry but that information you are trying to access is cleared for Vanguard Space Colonies executives only, is there anything else I may assist you with?"


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 18, 2008)

_Must've been the wrong password._

Undaunted, Surge gives cracking the code another pass. "V1, Access building blueprints and security camera feeds."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2008)

Ian, who has decided to stop staring wlaks next to Surge and looks over his shoulder. "Don't try it three times, or it will probably lock down the system. And have you taken a looks at the registry and the cookies in the temproraries folders. Sometimes, there is some trace left that could help you to crack the system." suggest Ian.

_Computer +2 to help another._


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

Alan looks over at Ian with some relief.

"You're helping him? Good, I'm going to go check the vitals of the others - if you two can pull up the local nurse station in this madhouse before Bad Things Happen I'd appreciate it."

Alan marches confidently over to the nearest unopened 'tank and produces a clearly labeled syringe for drawing blood.

"I don't know what's going on with these others either, but whatever it is it's clear it's not going as swimmingly as it did with the rest of us. I'm going to try to draw some DNA and maybe we can discover some answers about our roommates later, or else I see how I do with making coolers and ice. I don't think I've tried ice before, but there's nothing I can think of that suggests it's impossible at least? Nothing's impossible any longer," Alan says with just a hint of unhappiness in his voice.

"Where were we and who did this to us? Or were we anywhere and anyone? If we could get copies of those records..." Alan mumbles to himself.

_Curiouser and curiouser, it all starts making sense eventually I suppose. The illogical follows patterns, even chaos has a name and definition. We impose our own limitations, that's the nature of free will._

Alan sighs.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2008)

_I guess this was the company I used to work for. And it's even later than Mira told us. The dates are strange too._

Michael's duplicate slips out the door further away, checking the hallway for movement. The real Michael turns to Alan, grabbing his shoulder. "Look, I want answers as much as you, but if we run into their cleaning team, I want more than harsh language. Can you make me a lot of knives? Or failing that, some kind of club?"

_Man, Ashley is bossy. Still, at least it seems like she knows what to do, which is a lot more than I can say about myself right now._


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2008)

"Nevermind knives or clubs," Facade says, drawing closer to Alan and Michael.

"What about explosives? A grenade is pretty simple, structurally speaking."


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> _Must've been the wrong password._
> 
> Undaunted, Surge gives cracking the code another pass. "V1, Access building blueprints and security camera feeds."



The VI responds, “I do not have access to blueprints and all feeds are controlled by the Central Security Station, in the event of an emergency it is recommended that all VSC personnel follow all directions of senior officers and remain calm and orderly.  VSC Emergency Response is on their way.”

“Is there anything else I can help you with?” the VI asks.

*Out in the Hall*

Michael’s duplicate steps out into the darkened hallway at the nearest intersection standing in the center of the walkway is a little girl, with mocha skin a simple white dress and curly dark hair.  Her eyes are a silvery gray.

The hall way extends in both directions and there is a door directly across from him, and the hallway ends in both sides with what looks like a T-intersection.

*Back in the Room*

Alan is able to access drawing a blood sample from the corpse.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2008)

"Unless we know where we are just ripping holes in metal floors and seelings doesn't seem wise... this is relating to space stuff after all...what if we are in an environment humans can't survive?"  Haven asks after Ashley tells him to go ripping through stuff.

Instead of following orders, Haven moves over to join Michael by the door.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

"I honestly don't know. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have the slightest clue on how to do explosives though."

Alan crinkles his nose at the idea, obviously uncomfortable with the notion of making something as damaging as explosives to be used on anyone.

"As for knives, so far I still haven't managed to figure out how to make anything much stronger, structurally speaking, than that wall you guys saw back there in the Estate. Making silver and tin silverware is a lot different than what you're talking about because...I don't know how to explain it. It's like it all stacks up inside, the molecular matrices and...anyways, the way it all goes together inside is a lot different from the way I know it should go sometimes. I'm not going to be making any plutonium anytime soon either. As things get denser they...get away from me in my head. Too many layers, too complex for me to just pretend I'm not doing it."

"It's unbelievably complex, believe me. It's like I'm mostly just coloring within the lines most of the time though, except my crayons are molecules," he shrugs and hands her the blood sample.

"I'm going to see if there are any vampires in the rest of the coffins. Honestly, we _really_ need to figure out how we're getting to where we're going before we start wandering around this place and worrying about blowing people up. I'm sure fighting and killing people is a fine solution to some of you people, but aside from a few angry bowling balls I'm more dangerous at Scrabble."

Alan continues his quest for more blood samples.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2008)

"Well, at least, you can create bowling ball over there head... I can only shake there hands and feels there last break up with there ex-girlfriend just like I was there. That's really usefull!" answers Ian. "And killing people will only head by get us killed. And even if I am suppose to be able to heal people, which was true in a virtual world, I don't want to try. I have a faint memory of healing a cut and having the need to rest for a full night. A bullet wound will surely get me unconscious."

Ian takes a moment to think. "Vanguard Space Colonies Research and Development... yeah, with that galatic year, I suppose human have made first contact and space travel is possible. And if that is true, and we are inside a facility of some sort of a Space colonie R&D, then we might be inside some space station or lunar base. I would tell the chance are slim, but I don't wnat to figure it out the hard way."

He looks around. "Do you think they were trying to grow space colonist... or maybe they were creating human with alien DNA mixed in there genetic heritage. What do you think, should we trust Mira and find that Tram station?"


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

"I think we should _not _trust Mira, but go anywhere that might lead us away from this place. What if these," Alan gestures at the corpse," people started off in the same shape we're in but only ended up this way thanks to Mira and her company's 'care'?" Alan frowns.

"These are not good people. I don't care what their intentions were, the road is paved with them."


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2008)

_They grew us; that's what gives them the legal right to do whatever they want._

"Stone knives are better than nothing," Ashley comments.  "If we want to avoid fighting, then we should probably seal the tubes back up and fill them with goo or ruined organs.  If it looks like something emerged from those tubes, then the team here will start looking for us."

"We should find whatever means of egress we can.  With our current information, we can't even get to Tram B3, much less have an alternative.  Sending one person that way might be workable," she adds, glancing towards Michael.  

"From the number of labs, and B levels, this facility seems big enough that it's unlikely that a barrier we breach would be an external wall.  Especially if B means basement."  _Focus people._

Ashley will assist Alan in taking blood samples to expedite the process.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 19, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _"We should find whatever means of egress we can.  With our current information, we can't even get to Tram B3, much less have an alternative.  Sending one person that way might be workable," she adds, glancing towards Michael.
> 
> "From the number of labs, and B levels, this facility seems big enough that it's unlikely that a barrier we breach would be an external wall.  Especially if B means basement."_



“Tram B3 is down the hall, you will need to take the service elevator 3 to Floor 3 and then down the hall.  I can provide a light path for you to follow, though it is advised that all personnel should remain calm until VSC Emergency Response arrives,” the VI responds to Ashley.

“Approximate travel time is eight minutes by foot, Tram B3 is operational.  Is there anything else I could assist you with?” the program asks.

Dee looks at Alan, “I don’t trust anyone, but at the moment unless you know of a quicker exit I say we take the Tram, avoid this Cleaning Crew and decide the moral issues later; survival is at the top of the chain.  Michael if you see this Cleaning Crew try to lead them away from us with your duplicates… I suggest we get moving right now, we can assume they have weapons that we do not and obviously the training to use them.”

Dee then looks around, “We don’t have time for a vote,” she reaches down and rips a pipe from the wall with sheer brute strength, “better then nothing.”


----------



## Velmont (Jan 19, 2008)

"Let's go." answers Ian who starst to run down the hall, keeping an ear to any coming Cleaning Crew.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2008)

"I vote for not being here when the guys with guns and bad attitudes show up."  Haven says in agreement with Ian.

"Please give us the lighted pathway to B3,"  the blonde teen told the VI before popping his head out of the doorway to look down the hall.  After a moment he steps out into the hall way.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 19, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Dee looks at Alan, “I don’t trust anyone, but at the moment unless you know of a quicker exit I say we take the Tram, avoid this Cleaning Crew and decide the moral issues later; survival is at the top of the chain.  Michael if you see this Cleaning Crew try to lead them away from us with your duplicates… I suggest we get moving right now, we can assume they have weapons that we do not and obviously the training to use them.”
> 
> Dee then looks around, “We don’t have time for a vote,” she reaches down and rips a pipe from the wall with sheer brute strength, “better then nothing.”



"Lady, why should anyone trust _you _either? You're a dangerous loose cannon too," Alan says. Annoyed, he finished examining the other pod for inhabitants and collecting samples.

_This is all a set-up. Something is wrong here, and it's all a set-up._

He calls to Ashley over his shoulder.

"I don't have the time to make you a cavewoman."

To the helpful voice providing directions:

"What is the quickest way to the emergency exits? Are we under quarantine protocols? Please tell us the location of the intruders relative to our position."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2008)

"A point?" Facade says with false lightness.

"If there's people coming...they're probably coming on the tram. Maybe we should see if there's another way out."


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 19, 2008)

"Wait! How sure are we that that passage is not crawling with these 'cleaners'? Sure we can send one of Michael's doubles out there but that may give away our position."

"V1, are there any personel or emergency responce teams on the route to Tram B3?"


----------



## Victim (Jan 19, 2008)

"What's the destination of Tram B3?  What other trams are operational?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 19, 2008)

*The Chamber*

Michael bit his lip in frustration, glancing at Facade. "I'm heading to the tram. Listening to Mira hasn't gone wrong yet, and I'm going to bet she can plan an escape better than the rest of us." He quickly walks towards the door that leads to the service elevator, conjuring five more duplicates as he moves; he staggers once from the strain, then keeps going. 

_Let's not rely too much on the computer, people. The cleaning team aren't intruders; they're emergency personnel. And you can bet that if they're not monitoring our usage, they will be soon. Or at least that's what I'd do...put a computer guy on the lines. Cleaning room by room might take too long, and bullet wounds might be a little difficult to cover up. Explosives? No, too much capital invested here. If it were up to me, I'd flood with place with deadly neurotoxin._

*The Hallway*

Michael's duplicate blinks surprisingly at the little girl in the hallway, approaching her warily. "Hi there. I'm Michael," he says gently. "Look, sweetie, I don't quite know what's going on here, but there's some bad men coming here to hurt you. Are your parents here or something?"


----------



## James Heard (Jan 19, 2008)

"We're thinking of a key, confirming our prison," Alan says rapidly, obviously falling back into his weird mental fugue-speak again.

"Moses or Sesostris? What footsteps will pick our bones with whispers?"

_Think. What would Elvis do?_

"What if there's a good reason that one of us is in here, and they're just trying to figure out which one of us is killed Santa Claus?" Alan mumbles.

_This is so not good._


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2008)

"This is not the time for your idiocy Alan, and you are not in charge regardless.  We have a direction to be going in and that beats waiting around here being indecisively for the Cleaners to show up.  Feel free to wait though Alan."  Haven tells the obstinate medic, or whatever he was from the hallway.

Turning, Haven follows the light path, watching warily for any sign of danger.  _I wish this place had a dirt floor, my powers aren't going to do much without anything to work with._ he thought to himself.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 19, 2008)

"I never noticed he was such a vile little toad?" he asks to no one in particular.

"Someone like that, he's probably more dangerous to his friends than his enemies. Undersocialized, with a chip on his shoulder? Whatever happened to us, it's probably his fault."

Alan pauses long enough to permanently put Haven in the "Not to be trusted" category in his head and shake it off.

"I'm finishing here as fast as I can. Someone should probably follow _him _to keep him from killing us all trying to impress us with how many hairs he's growing in his pants and how his voice is cracking."

_What a useless waste. Why couldn't it have been *you *that survived,_ he silently asks one of the corpses. _I'm sure you'd have been more pleasant._


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2008)

"Oh my god..._both_ of you just...ugh, nevermind."

Facade cautiously makes her way out the door, following the trail of light for now.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 20, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Michael's duplicate blinks surprisingly at the little girl in the hallway, approaching her warily. "Hi there. I'm Michael," he says gently. "Look, sweetie, I don't quite know what's going on here, but there's some bad men coming here to hurt you. Are your parents here or something?"



The girl pauses and cocks her head; she opens her mouth to speak and then looks to her right.  She turns and runs that way around the corner.

*Back in the Room*

The VI responds, “Quarantine protocols are not in effect, the quickest path is to Tram B3, the path is lighted.  I can assist-”  The voice cuts off and the power in the room goes out.

Dee rushes out the other door and the path is lighted just as the VI instructed, “The Cleaners must be close… move it people!”


----------



## Victim (Jan 20, 2008)

"The pathway is lit?  Wonderful." Ashley comments bitterly.  "We're done now, Alan."  She'll grab a computer on her way out.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 21, 2008)

*The First Hallway*

"Come back!" Michael calls, chasing after the fleeing girl. "What's wrong?"

*The Second Hallway*

The Michaels look at each other, then fan out as one to cover the group's flanks and rear; one Michael, the original, stays in the center. _I think we might have to split up after we get out of here. Or hell, the others might try to leave Alan behind._


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 21, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *The First Hallway*
> 
> "Come back!" Michael calls, chasing after the fleeing girl. "What's wrong?"



Michael’s duplicate goes around the corner to chase the little girl and instead sees only a darkened hallway.  A woman or at first glance a woman wearing some kind of body armor is crouched against the left wall working on a panel, instantly her weapon, an assault rifle of some kind rises, hanging on a strap.  One hand steadies the weapon the other working inside the panel.  The armor is black and has no markings; her helmet is not visible.

Her face is feminine, she is a woman or at least looks like a woman but her skin is a soft forest green and her pupils are a strange gold or yellow.  Her hair is short and blonde.

*Michael*
[sblock]You look over the dossier one more time, in this day and age of modern technology you would think that paper documents would be abolished, but it seems that someone somewhere thinks otherwise.

“I don’t think it is a good idea to recruit one of them, we don’t know where their loyalties lie; besides it isn’t even human,” a man says gesturing to the dossier.

“Its species nearly destroyed one of our first colonies in the First Contact conflict,” a woman adds.

“She had nothing to do with that, besides we fired first on one of their civilian spacecraft; that was the past leave it there,” you hear yourself say.

“You would trust this thing, it is a Junian, her species cannot be trusted,” the woman counters.

“VSC is promoting the future of humankind, that future is joining the Galactic community, Ashana is the best applicant we have; I won’t pass that up based on prejudice,” you reply.

“Fine, but I am telling you now this is a mistake Georgy,” the man counters.[/sblock]
You see her finger nearly pull the trigger and then she turns and shocked realization crosses her face, “Georgy…” she says aloud.

*Those following the Light Path*

A lighted grid on the right and left side of the hall way shows a path that leads to what you believe must be the elevator; Dee follows it without a second look back either others will follow or they stay behind and die.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 21, 2008)

Ian is just behind Dee. "And now, which floor? And shouldn't we take the stairs? They might block the elevetor if they are aware we are in it."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 21, 2008)

*The Dark Hallway*

"Nice to see you too...Ashana," Michael says, frantically deciding on what to say next. "Even under the present circumstances. I never thought they would send you." He lets out a short, barking laugh, shaking his head. "This doesn't change anything, does it," he asks, raising his hands into the air. "You know, I could have sworn I saw a small child run around this corner," he adds with an amused smirk.

*The Light Path*

Michael follows Dee and the path, moving towards the elevator. "I've made contact with a possible hostile," he says quietly, describing his duplicate's estimated position from the path. "They might block the stairs, and we have no idea where these stairs are, or how high we might to climb," he refutes.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 21, 2008)

"The stairs are generally near to the elevetor and even if they block the exit at a level, there is other levels. But it's true, for now we don't know where we are going, and that is nothing to give some feeling of security." replies Ian to Michael.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 21, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *The Dark Hallway*
> 
> "Nice to see you too...Ashana," Michael says, frantically deciding on what to say next. "Even under the present circumstances. I never thought they would send you." He lets out a short, barking laugh, shaking his head. "This doesn't change anything, does it," he asks, raising his hands into the air. "You know, I could have sworn I saw a small child run around this corner," he adds with an amused smirk.



Ashana stares at Michael for a long moment, “I didn’t see any child,” she says with a slight accent, “Why are you…”  She shakes her head, “How are you here, you’re dead, for quite some time I might add.  What is this some kind of trick?”

She stands training the weapon on Michael’s double, “Who are you?”

*The Lighted Path*

The path does as the VI instructed it brings them right to the elevator.  Dee presses a button and the door opens, “Let’s go, Michael keep the hostile busy.  Ian, I don’t have the answers but right now I am going with the best chance we got, Mira may screw us over in the end but currently she is the best lead we have for getting out of here.”

*Façade*
[sblock]You are sitting at a desk, it must be yours, and although the office is not overly large or spacious, it is yours.  Across from you is Commander Reese, the United Alliance liaison.  Her military record is impressive, although she has a reputation as a ruthless military mind and a hardened soldier.  You break the ice, “Okay, I understand the UA’s stance on this issue but this is a privately financed venture, my people should have the first look at this.”

Commander Reese replies, “I am not trying to deny your people anything, I am just concerned about alerting the Republic about what we found here.  You do that and your company won’t see anything until they are done picking it clean.  They will simply state that humanity is not ready for this kind of responsibility.”

“We can’t just ignore a Galactic Republic mandate,” you reply.

“Of course not, but why not press ahead with your excavation and then report your findings after the fact.  The UA is committed to the success of this mission, if we wait for the Republic to allow us to do anything it will be centuries before we are allowed to even wipe our own ass without permission,” she retorts.

“You are exaggerating, if we want to show that humanity is ready for larger responsibility in the galactic community we need to work with the system; not against it,” you sigh.

“Fine, but you are losing your best chance at unearthing new Progenitor technology; you do this and VSC get’s nothing.  I don’t have all the answers but right now, the best chance we have at advancing mankind is in those ruins, now you need to decide right now if you are willing to let that one chance slip away from you.,” she shrugs.

You give her words some thought.  This could be exactly what humanity needs to work on even ground with the other Galactic Council species, “Fine, we do a cursory recon operation I want the team to be small, I will oversee everything personally.  If at any moment I feel that we are endangering the larger mission I will pull the plug on the whole operation.”

“Understood,” Commander Reese responds.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2008)

Haven moves along in the wake of Dee and Michael watching back the way they had come, looking for the others to follow them or for an enemy coming up behind from one of the other junctions.  Without a weapon he couldn't do much more than shout a warning but it was better than being caught unawares.

Feeling frustrated the blonde teen puched the wall in anger at how things were going.  He looks at it in shock, having felt a resonance like he did with earth...it made sense, if powers could be seen as actually making sense, but he wasn't going to question it.  Reaching out, he ripped a strip of metal from the wall about 3 feet long.  Grasping it, Haven took a couple of test swings with the improvised sword and grinned, much better than nothing and if he could move metal with his mind once he could do it again, and this whole place became an armory.

Grinning he waited by the elevator for the others.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 21, 2008)

"Make sense." is the only words Ian can tell. He was looking at the empty corrdior, expecting to see the cleaning team coming out of the corner at any moment.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 22, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Ashana stares at Michael for a long moment, “I didn’t see any child,” she says with a slight accent, “Why are you…”  She shakes her head, “How are you here, you’re dead, for quite some time I might add.  What is this some kind of trick?”
> 
> She stands training the weapon on Michael’s double, “Who are you?”




"This isn't a trick. I'm me. I probably shouldn't tell you this, but I did just crawl out of a glass tube. My basic guess, at least right now, is that I'm a clone, but I'm still me." Michael frowns for a moment, clearly thinking. "How long have I been gone?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

Facade starts to enter the elevator when she pauses. For a moment she just stands there, her eyes distant...unfocused.

She seems to snap out of it a moment later and resumes getting on the elevator.


----------



## Victim (Jan 22, 2008)

"We don't know the layout here; presumeably they do.  The more time we spend inside, the more likely it is that they'll catch us."  Ashley gets into the elevator.  _And it's not likely we could be trapped in here._

"Haven, that's a little too obvious.  Take metal in a way and in a place that's not going to be immediately obvious.  No need to give away information about our capabilities."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2008)

"I didn't even know I could do it, or intend to do it.  Its better to be armed than not, but your right."   Haven admitted, thinking for a moment about how to fix the tell tale sign, he pushed outward magnetic force bending and ripping the metal until it looked like someone had gone through the wall as oppossed to just pulling a bit of metal off of it.

"Better?"  Haven asks as he walks into the elevator.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 22, 2008)

Meanwhile, Alan waits calmly and quietly back in the powerless room to make contact with people who are in authority.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "This isn't a trick. I'm me. I probably shouldn't tell you this, but I did just crawl out of a glass tube. My basic guess, at least right now, is that I'm a clone, but I'm still me." Michael frowns for a moment, clearly thinking. "How long have I been gone?"



Ashana looks nonplussed, “A clone?”  She does not return the smile but rolls the words over in her mind.  She finals speaks after a long moment, “Well thank you for that bit of information, well if this is you, or even just a clone you have been dead for nearly 50 Earth years; last time I saw you… him…”

She shakes her head keeping her weapon raised, “This does not make any sense.  I don’t know who you are or what you are doing here but you are not him.  He is dead.”

She looks around cautiously keeping her weapon trained, “Are you here alone?”

*Back at the Elevator*

Dee gets on the elevator and assuming the others follow, she glances at Façade, “Are you okay?  You look a little distracted we need you stay focused on the here and now.”

_Assuming everyone gets on…_

A male, or male like voice sounds from speakers once the door closes, “Greetings humans I am Talos, I hope my security mask has kept you invisible from the cleaning crew; I am waiting at Tram B3.  Now do not be alarmed I have taken care of everything, you must have very powerful friends, and they have paid quite well to see you from here safely… I was beginning to think you were already dead.  That would have saddened me, or as you humans say it would have broken my heart muscle.”

Dee questions, “Are you our contact?”

“Why yes human female,” the voice responds, “Shall we continue with your escape?”


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Alan waits calmly and quietly back in the powerless room to make contact with people who are in authority.



There is silence in the room but Alan thinks he hears Michael talking to someone out in the hall... well he thinks it might be Michael, it could also be one of his duplicates.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

"I'm fine," she replies. "Just...had a memory swim up and smack me in the face. Nothing too relevant to now, I don't think."

She looks over the others. "What, Alan's going to stay behind?"


----------



## James Heard (Jan 22, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> There is silence in the room but Alan thinks he hears Michael talking to someone out in the hall... well he thinks it might be Michael, it could also be one of his duplicates.



Alan waits patiently for the authorities to come, not wanting to risk moving around in the dark anymore than he has to else someone shoot him by accident.


----------



## Victim (Jan 22, 2008)

Ashley shrugs at Haven.  "Not particularly; I was thinking more along the lines of putting it back.  Too late now however."  

"If Alan doesn't want to him, I'm not going to force him.  I just hope he doesn't give out too much information."  _I really thought Haven or Ian would be more likely to disintegrate from the pressure.  Too bad._  "Let's go."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 22, 2008)

*The Elevator*

"You know, I left one of my clones behind on that floor," Michael says. "I'd rather that all of us got out of here, and Alan doesn't die from his own stupidity. The cleaner I'm chatting with now seems a little ignorant about who we are and how many we have; any suggestions on what I can tell her, especially if I want to save Alan?"

*The Dark Hallway*

"Fifty years...I thought it was something like that. It really is nice to see you again; it's a little gratifying to see one's protege grow. You're looking good, by the way," he adds with a laugh. 

"I am the real me, as much as I can be. I don't remember my death; the neural backup doesn't quite reach that far. Can you tell me what happened, what caused my death? My association with Reese and all that followed, right?"

Michael pretends Ashana never asked about the others.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *The Elevator*
> 
> "You know, I left one of my clones behind on that floor," Michael says. "I'd rather that all of us got out of here, and Alan doesn't die from his own stupidity. The cleaner I'm chatting with now seems a little ignorant about who we are and how many we have; any suggestions on what I can tell her, especially if I want to save Alan?"



Dee glances at Michael with a look that literally says ‘are you joking?’ she thinks for a moment longer and then says aloud, “If that idiot wants to stay behind why risk yourself for him, obviously he has a death wish and we are probably better off without him.  But if you insist on protecting him and you haven’t been killed out right yet then maybe they might take him into their custody… which may just be worse then death.”

The male voice from the speakers interjects, “It is advisable that we vacate this location at our earliest convenience.”

The elevators starts heading down.

*Michael*

She affixes her assault rifle to her back, it compacts itself down to be easily stowed, and draws a pistol with her right hand.  She has a slightly conflicted look but iron resolve forms in her eyes, “You didn’t answer my question.  Tell me what I want to know or I will shoot you.”

*Alan*

Alan feels himself dragged and then slammed against a wall, he isn’t harmed but is jarred as two men become visible wearing dark composite plated suits with helmets that hide their faces.  The currently gripping his neck speaks in a voice that sounds fairly neutral almost mechanical or perhaps electronically modulated but recognizable English, “Where is Doctor Tighe?”

That sounds like your name.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 22, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> Alan feels himself dragged and then slammed against a wall, he isn’t harmed but is jarred as two men become visible wearing dark composite plated suits with helmets that hide their faces.  The currently gripping his neck speaks in a voice that sounds fairly neutral almost mechanical or perhaps electronically modulated but recognizable English, “Where is Doctor Tighe?”
> 
> That sounds like your name.



"I'm Doctor Tighe. I'm unarmed and I am cooperating."

Alan opens his hands to show that he has no weapons of any sort in either of them.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "I'm Doctor Tighe. I'm unarmed and I am cooperating."
> 
> Alan opens his hands to show that he has no weapons of any sort in either of them.



He puts his pistol inches away from Alan’s forehead, “So you are Doctor Vanessa Tighe?  I highly doubt that,” he glances to the second armored and armed figure.

“Retinal scan is done, Doctor Alan Tighe, deceased; that does not make any kind of sense,” the second figure says.

“I guess he wasn’t lying,” he backs up keeping his weapon targeted at Alan, “How did you get here-”

“More importantly where are the others, you were not here alone,” the second figure speaks.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 22, 2008)

"I was in here when I came out of the simulation. The others left, through the elevators."

Alan frowns.

"They left with someone who called herself 'Mira.' She was the one who claimed to be running the 'rehabilitation' simulation. Rehabilitating, not deceased," he corrects, a bit absentmindedly.

"Supposedly rehabilitating. It could be a sophisticated interrogation program too, to keep everyone off balance. Some of the others don't even know their real names any longer."

He looks patiently at the gun barrels without any apparent fear.

"Vanessa was in the simulation too, if that's any help?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

(OOC - Meep, point of confusion. Was Mira WITH us when we woke up? I thought she was just a character and voice in the simulation...)


----------



## Velmont (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC: No, Mira is not there. Or I am pretty confused.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

_Mira was not there, the voice in the elevator is another individual calling himself Talos._


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "I was in here when I came out of the simulation. The others left, through the elevators."
> 
> Alan frowns.
> 
> "They left with someone who called herself 'Mira.' She was the one who claimed to be running the 'rehabilitation' simulation. Rehabilitating, not deceased," he corrects, a bit absentmindedly.



He lowers his weapon, “Mira?  She must be the one covering their tracks.”

The second figure nods. “That could explain the security mask.”

“Either way you could be useful Doctor Tighe,” the first speaks, “You will be coming with us for the time being.”


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Supposedly rehabilitating. It could be a sophisticated interrogation program too, to keep everyone off balance. Some of the others don't even know their real names any longer."
> 
> He looks patiently at the gun barrels without any apparent fear.
> 
> "Vanessa was in the simulation too, if that's any help?"



“That could mean any number of things,” the first agent responds, “Most likely scenario this facility has been abandoned for sometime now, running most of the operations via remote; with a competent VI that would not be too difficult.  It may be advisable to pursue the others,” he says to the other.

The second nods and then gestures for Alan to follow them.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 22, 2008)

Alan follows, strangely unruffled and apparently somewhat bored.

"I'm glad that's all settled. I didn't want anyone to get hurt," Alan says with a neutral expression. 

_After all, it wouldn't have done_ anyone _any good if you'd started firing those guns and suddenly found the barrels jammed with carbon and aluminum grit,_ he thought. 

"There's others, I don't know if they were in the simulation at one point or not, in some of the other containers still. There should be ample DNA evidence in the room back there to identify _everyone _who's been properly referenced if you have the forensics for it, in fact," Alan suggests.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 22, 2008)

*The Elevator*

Michael sighs, biting his lip. "Yeah, you're probably right. It's too late to go back, and he deserves what he's probably going to get anyway. I mean, Mira told us what the cleaners do. Maybe we shouldn't have been so quick to leave him behind...I don't know."

"So, how long will we be stuck on this thing? And Talos, what can we expect at the end of this ride?"

*Ashana*

"I woke up in this tube-thing; there were a few others with me, also waking up. Some other people were still in tubes, I didn't really pay much attention to them. There were five of us: myself, Reese, a big tall human male, and a Junian, like you. And this babbling idiot that we left behind. He was nuts." 

"The idiot stayed behind, babbling nonsense. The big guy was muscular as hell, had some tattoos, but he spoke like a chemist of some sort. He said he was going to one of the access points to the ventilation system. Reese and the Junian didn't seem to get along at all, but they stuck together. The Junian hacked the computers. I was with them, until I saw this little girl. I tried to warn her, but she seemed afraid of me, and ran away. I followed, then bam, I ran into you."

"Happy now? I mean, come on, put the gun down. We have history."

_Bluff, bluff, bluff the stupid Junian. Bluff +6/+10._


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 23, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "There's others, I don't know if they were in the simulation at one point or not, in some of the other containers still. There should be ample DNA evidence in the room back there to identify _everyone _who's been properly referenced if you have the forensics for it, in fact," Alan suggests.



The first agent responds, “Take him I will gather samples.”

The second nods and gestures for Alan to follow brusquely.

*Michael & Alan*

_Michael rolls a 28 Bluff check, I subtracted 2 given the circumstances of the Bluff, he got a 30 total without the penalties.  Ashana rolls a 28 Sense Motive check.  Hidden roll, Michael gets a Sense Motive check of 1._

Ashana cocks her head, “I nearly believed you, very convincing story Georgy; we found the babbling idiot, although he seems strangely coherent.  Start walking,” she gestures back the way he came.

Behind him he sees Alan and an armored agent standing at the end of the hall.  Ashana speaks, “You were always especially good at lying Georgy, at least I know your training did not go to waste.”

“Should we follow the others?” the agent speaks.

“No time, this site will be buried in the next ten minutes,” Ashana replies.

The second agent rushes up, “I have the samples.”

“Doctor Tighe, Georgy; it is time for us to leave,” she starts jogging, the two agents both shove Alan and Michael’s duplicate forward, “Move it.”

*The Elevator*

Talos responds, “Well human male you should not worry if everything goes as planned, we should be out of here in fewer than eight of your Earth minutes.  I would suggest that you relax, I will meet you at the door.  Any longer and we risk having this facility submerged under countless tons of ice and debris.  That would be an unfortunate fate for either of us, human.”

“Being buried alive is a fate worse then death, don’t you think Haven?” Dee adds with a snide remark.


----------



## Victim (Jan 23, 2008)

Ashley comments, "I don't plan on there being any further delays.  Status, Michael?"  _The status is that we're clones?  Possibly of dead people - Mira lied about the current date, of course.  The date she mentioned was contemporary to us when we were alive.  She wanted to see what we remembered - or possibly jog our memories.  We were 'shut down' mid conversation: she wasn't getting the results they wanted?  Or she was pushing too hard; an unapproved test?  Or the reset is mostly timed; she planned her arrival to not give us much time to act on her information?  If we were grown fresh, deceiving us about the current time would be pretty useless.  And more intensive conditioning might have been used._

She'll look for any access hatches or such in the ceiling of the elevator (not that a pre-existing hole is strictly necessary).  _Options..._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 23, 2008)

*The Laboratories*

"It's not training, Ashana, it's a gift," Michael says, walking as she commands. "Of course, since you know me so well, enough to spot my deception, you should also know that I've got to have some ace up my sleeve. I mean, I trained you; against me, how many times have you come out on top," he asks, sporting a victorious smile incongruous with his current predicament. 

"So, Alan," he says, trying to keep his feet given all the shoving, "You still think that staying behind was the best idea? Or do you plan on trying to sell the others out?"

*The Elevator*

"The status is...not good. The site's going to be buried in the next ten minutes, so we're going to be okay. No time to waste, though. The cleaner team isn't following, but they've captured me and Alan. Damn it, I must have told one of the greatest lies of my life, and she didn't believe me," he says, the frustration evident on his face. 

"And let's remember that we're all in this together, please?" he adds, glancing at Dee and Haven.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *The Laboratories*
> 
> "So, Alan," he says, trying to keep his feet given all the shoving, "You still think that staying behind was the best idea? Or do you plan on trying to sell the others out?"



"You've got strange ideas yourself about loyalties if you're chatting this young woman here up like you're old friends, while one avatar or another is no doubt relaying every word that's being said to people that you only know because you fell out of the same vat a few minutes ago," Alan says cheerfully with a wave, utterly unaffected in his humor by the shoving.

"Real loyalty must involve the truth, or else it is only a house of shadows," he says with an amused grin, "Something that you're apparently not very good at."

Alan jogs to keep up with the rest of the team.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 23, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *The Elevator*
> 
> "The status is...not good. The site's going to be buried in the next ten minutes, so we're going to be okay. No time to waste, though. The cleaner team isn't following, but they've captured me and Alan. Damn it, I must have told one of the greatest lies of my life, and she didn't believe me," he says, the frustration evident on his face.
> 
> "And let's remember that we're all in this together, please?" he adds, glancing at Dee and Haven.



“The human male is correct, we are all in this together it would not be prudent, I believe that is the correct word, to turn on each other,” Talos responds.

The elevator reaches its destination and the doors open to reveal a thin but tall figure in a blue black jumpsuit of some indeterminable fabric.  The exposed skin is blue and seems hairless with large black almost bulbous eyes on its head and a thin broad mouth, with holes that approximate a nose above the nearly nonexistent lips.  It head is sloped back into a gentle rounded point, with small holes on each side of the head perhaps approximating ears.

The figure breaks into what you believe perhaps is a smile, revealing blue white teeth similar to your own.  It speaks, “I am Talos humans; shall we exit this facility?”  The voice is nasal, quick paced and reminiscent of a masculine tone, but obviously with another species you have no way of knowing.

*Alan and Michael’s Duplicate*

The group is ushered to a landing pad where presumably an aircraft awaits.  The engines spin up, and a ramp leads to the interior.  Ashana leads the group inside, where the modest accommodations of jump seats await.  Overhead the road splits open as the craft rises.

A cloudy sky greets your view with snow and winds.

Ashana speaks, “Strap them in.”  Her two associates assist you both with getting secured in your seats.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 23, 2008)

"It seems humans have made the first contact." tells Ian to himself, seeing Talos. "Lead the way... hmmm... sir?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 23, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "It seems humans have made the first contact." tells Ian to himself, seeing Talos.



Dee nods, "Looks like it, I guess we have missed a lot in our absence."


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Lead the way... hmmm... sir?"



“Sir will suffice human male, I am a male of my species,” Talos continues to approximate a grin, “Please follow me humans, I do hope that my English is understandable.  If you prefer another human language please let me know.”


----------



## James Heard (Jan 24, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan and Michael’s Duplicate*
> 
> The group is ushered to a landing pad where presumably an aircraft awaits.  The engines spin up, and a ramp leads to the interior.  Ashana leads the group inside, where the modest accommodations of jump seats await.  Overhead the road splits open as the craft rises.
> 
> ...



Alan continues to be unperturbed at the proceedings.

"Ashana's a pretty name," he says with a friendly smile as he's strapped in.

Closing his eyes for the moment, Alan takes the opportunity of takeoff to mentally review the day's happenings and test them against what scattered pieces are left of his longterm memory. 

_Who is Alan Tighe?_


----------



## Victim (Jan 24, 2008)

_Is Veranthian the species for this Talos.  I suppose so.  If his teeth are like ours, their background must be omnivorous._  "English is fine.  There is some time pressure here, so let's proceed."  Ashley looks for obvious weapons.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 24, 2008)

"Michael, do you still have contact with your double? What is his and Alan's condition right now?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2008)

Facade keeps silent for the moment, merely nodding and following at the alien's entreaty. Inwardly though she's fascinated by the new face, the new features. She finds herself studying Talos' movements and structure...the play of inhuman musculature over alien skeleton. More, like a sponge, she soaks in his speech; intonation, tonality, expressiveness. She felt as if she were clay, and Talos was a figurine being pressed into her...leaving an indentation in his own image.

And yet, through it all, there was a core of her somewhere inside, watching it all as if it were happening to someone else. A detached essential identity that was vaguely amused at the whole process, and her own reaction to it.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 24, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> _Is Veranthian the species for this Talos.  I suppose so.  If his teeth are like ours, their background must be omnivorous._  "English is fine.  There is some time pressure here, so let's proceed."  Ashley looks for obvious weapons.



Talos approximates a smile, “Of course human female, and may I add that you have lovely if small eyes.  They are quite fascinating.”

He turns and starts walking, “Follow humans we are nearly free of this place; we are fortunate that my security backdoor, I believe that is the proper human term, was not found till it was much too late for them to anything about.”

He turns a corner and there is what appears to be a small subway like station, with a tram unit on rails, although the apparatus seems magnetic in nature.  Talos continues speaking as the doors slide open, “This should take us to Uvon, I have prepared a safe house for you humans, and your benefactor was quite explicit in what was needed and quite generous with funding.  Please have a seat humans.”

*Alan & Michael’s duplicate*

Ashana takes a seat across from Michael and Alan, “Doctor Tighe, what can you tell me about the others that left you behind?”


----------



## James Heard (Jan 24, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan & Michael’s duplicate*
> 
> Ashana takes a seat across from Michael and Alan, “Doctor Tighe, what can you tell me about the others that left you behind?”



"Not very much I think, I spent most of my time in the simulation interacting with Vanessa. I'm having some dissociative fugue as well, though I haven't identified whether or not that was caused intentionally or if the affliction is the result of trauma. The others are also suffering from it to one degree or another, though it's plain they're not aware of the possibilities of Gudjonsson's syndrome given the general lack of interaction with the upper levels of the sim."

Dr. Tighe scratches his nose as if rubbing the place where glasses might normally be.

"I'm just afraid they're Spanish prisoners, or maybe I am. Either way, no one gets to know the odds unless they're informed on how many sides to the coin, right?"

Alan shrugs diffidently. 

"If you really want to know more about them, you should ask him," Alan nods at Michael, "...And I suppose he can just ask them? I don't even know if some of them _have _names, or if they've completely adopted their assumed identities as reality."

"Am I a prisoner, or have I been rescued?" Alan asks conversationally, still trying to get a good look out of the windows.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 24, 2008)

"While we travel, can you tell us a bit more about who has come to our benefactor, or maybe just about this world. Where are we, what is the actual situation of this world. Political, religion, latest technology. You know, the kind of thing that could interest anyone who has lost two hundread years of memory." ask Ian.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2008)

*The Tram*

"Wow, you're good Talos. I'm impressed," Michael says, stepping into the tram. _Although to be totally fair, I did distract Ashana while she working at the panel. That could have made a difference._ "I can still sense my double; right now the cleaners are lifting off in an aircraft with me and Alan. He's cooperating: not resisting, giving them information...about us," Michael says disgustedly.

*The Aircraft*

"You know, I never know what this idiot is babbling about either," Michael's duplicate says scornfully. "So," he asks cheerfully, "Where are we going?"


----------



## James Heard (Jan 24, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *The Aircraft*
> 
> "You know, I never know what this idiot is babbling about either," Michael's duplicate says scornfully. "So," he asks cheerfully, "Where are we going?"




He laughs, winking patronizingly t the other man with amusement.

 "Don't worry, eventually the grown ups will finish talking and you can go back to acting out and being sullen."

Alan leans to address Ashana a bit.

"There's _some _indications of age regression going on along with the other reactions: hypersexuality, a heightened distrust of authority, the whole fanciful pretend names they've invented for themselves on occasion?"

Alan shrugs, gesturing helplessly with his hands.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 24, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *The Aircraft*
> 
> "You know, I never know what this idiot is babbling about either," Michael's duplicate says scornfully. "So," he asks cheerfully, "Where are we going?"



Ashana responds, “Biggs I want you to upload those samples right away; let’s find out just who these people are and what they were doing there.”

Biggs nods ands heads up to the front of the craft, the second agent stares at the two newcomers.  Ashana addresses Alan first, “What do you mean that he could just ask them, you mentioned that this,” she gestures to Michael, “is just an avatar?  It sounds like you mean this is some kind of fake… a double?  It looks rather _human_ to me,” the attractive Junian responds.

In the better light of the craft her features are much easier to discern, it seems that Junians and Humans have similar body types, the main superficial difference is the green skin and facial markings… that and the yellow/gold irises.  But on the surface at least Junians appear similar to humans.  

Ashana glares at Michael, “So Georgy is there any truth to what Doctor Tighe is saying?”

*The Tram*

The tram starts moving, gliding out of the structure fairly quickly  into a tunnel, the only coming from the Tram itself.  Talos responds to Ian, “Well human male, I do not know your benefactor directly, I was paid well, given explicit directions and that is all I need to consider.  That is the way things are done here on Haven V, this is considered a Free Zone, essentially private neutral territory where the mandates of the Galactic Republic Council do not reach.  It makes it much easier to pursue research in areas that are considered illegal to more as you humans would say provincial individuals.”

“That does not mean there are no rules, there are rules, and you need a great deal of capital to set up a research lab on this world or orbiting it, but if you have enough backing then you will find Haven V to be an amicable and welcome place.  You are funny human, how can you lose 200 years, by my studies humans rarely live longer then 150 at best, is this perhaps a joke?  I do enjoy learning more about your species,” Talos adds.

Dee glances at Ian, “Yeah it was a joke, we just kind of feel a little out of touch, right?”

Talos replies to Michael, “Oh human male thank you for your praise, you make my eyes glimmer with happiness.”


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 24, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "There's _some _indications of age regression going on along with the other reactions: hypersexuality, a heightened distrust of authority, the whole fanciful pretend names they've invented for themselves on occasion?"
> 
> Alan shrugs, gesturing helplessly with his hands.



"Any reason why you seem unnafected, Doctor Tighe," she responds.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2008)

"What exactly is the idiot telling them about us?" Haven asked, looking out the window wistfully at the tunnel instead of open air.  It was not surprising that Melvin was being an arse and doing what he could to screw everyone over.

"I like the name of the planet, whoever picked it had taste."


----------



## James Heard (Jan 24, 2008)

"I suppose that depends on what's real and what isn't, and what's human and what isn't? Doesn't it?"

"Aren't we all just engine drivers of consciousness guiding the framework of our biology? Georgy has more than one choo-choo, a fact that I'm sure he's very proud of but would seem to me to be rather confusing in terms of self-identification."

"Is he the real one or the clever duplicate? Alan lifts his hands helplessly. "Does that even matter?"

Alan frowns.

"He's still who he is, no matter where he is, in as many places as he is, in any given instance. I think, with a few exceptions. Since he apparently didn't come along because he trusted my good sense, it follows that this is likely the projection, however based upon the physical it might seems. The Herr Heisenberg's cat, no doubt, would be horrified."



> "Any reason why you seem unaffected, Doctor Tighe," she responds.




"Knowing my responsibilities, focusing upon them, has helped me immensely. Other than that? Perhaps I'm just stodgy and hopelessly adult by nature."


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 24, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "What exactly is the idiot telling them about us?" Haven asked, looking out the window wistfully at the tunnel instead of open air.  It was not surprising that Melvin was being an arse and doing what he could to screw everyone over.
> 
> "I like the name of the planet, whoever picked it had taste."



 Talos nods at Haven, “Not many appreciate the Human styled naming convention, which is not surprising considering your species is a second tier species in the galactic community, but I believe it will not be long till your species is invited into the first tier; I mean if the filthy and barbaric Junians can have a seat on the Council surely there is room for your species.”

“But humans you should not concern yourself with the concerns and observations of other species; even if you are a lesser species I find your kind to be interesting to study and observe; for one your eyes are quite small which makes you look rather hideous on the whole, but I have looked past your superficial shortcomings to see that your species is not so bad, perhaps in a century or two you will be perfectly ready to join the Council.  Maybe three of your Earth centuries; I find your species adherence to your world centric calendar a delightful and humorous affectation,” Talos replies.

*Alan and Michael’s Duplicate*

Ashana directs her question to Michael, “So which is it, are you the original clone, or some duplicate?”


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2008)

"You're _certain _he's _some _form of clone, then?" Alan asks curiously.

_That lovely shade of green has something to do with photosynthesis? Intentional, or a lucky circumstance of biology?_

Unbidden his hand lifts and twitches, resisting the urge to touch her skin. The doctor rubs his hand preciously, as if to remind himself these are possibly as dangerously-minded as the idiots inside the simulation with him.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2008)

*The Tram*

"Call me Michael, Talos. It sounds like the Golden Rule applies here in Haven...which, for all we know, was named after you. Or by you, for that matter," Michael says, staring out the window. "It's nice to hear that our species is so popular...it sounds like you don't like the Junians much? Why not?"

_We made First Contact, and we're minor characters? Presumably we defeated the Junians in that war, and yet they're on this governing body and we're not. Oh well, not really my concern. _

"Right now, Alan's made quite a few disparaging comments about our psychology, apparently discounting his own assault on our benefactor. And he's trying to tell the cleaner team that I'm spying on them through my 'friend'; fortunately, effective communication doesn't seem to be his strong point."

*The Aircraft*

"Hey," Michael says defensively, "I've been able to figure out I'm a clone. I don't really know what he means by avatars or duplicates. If I had to guess, I'd say that something backfired during the cloning or reawakening process, destroying his memories and leaving him with some kind of mental condition."

"Of course, from a mental standpoint I realize I might not be one hundred percent, since it's entirely possible I hallucinated the image of that child...I would have gotten away, if I hadn't decided to help her. Probably a random firing of a synapse or something." 

_I need to convince Alan that Ashana and her corporate thugs are not friendly...although I am impressed by her ability to manipulate him. I wish I could remember more of our past._

"You and I are both clones of the original, Alan. Ashana and I were friends from way back," he says, flashing a smile at her. "So come on, how did I get killed?"

_Bluff, bluff, bluff the clever Junian. Bluff +10._


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2008)

"Talos," Facade asks abruptly. "It occurs to me that these 'cleaners' are a lot less trigger happy than we were expecting. Exactly what fate would you say awaits Alan? Who has him, exactly?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "You're _certain _he's _some _form of clone, then?" Alan asks curiously.
> 
> _That lovely shade of green has something to do with photosynthesis? Intentional, or a lucky circumstance of biology?_
> 
> Unbidden his hand lifts and twitches, resisting the urge to touch her skin. The doctor rubs his hand preciously, as if to remind himself these are possibly as dangerously-minded as the idiots inside the simulation with him.



_Michael rolls a 20 on his Bluff check._

“Fine, forget about that, I am more interested in your interactions with Doctor Tighe, did you know why she was keeping you there?  I am trying to find her, her life may be in danger, VSC is not exactly pleased with her and neither is the Ghorvan Cartel… and I am not sure which is worse.”

She leans back looking at Michael after he asked the question about how he died, “Omega Tau III,  2169 by Earth time, two weeks before the holiday you humans call Christmas.  Contact was lost with that colony, I… don’t know what happened but I was in orbit at the time…”

She stands and walks to the front, “You died there, Georgy.”

The silent agent continues staring at the two from behind his visor.

*The Tram*

“Of course male human, Michael it is, the pleasure is all mine.  Oh and your species is quite famous, you have earned a place as a second tier species quite quickly, and despite some minor setbacks, you have made progress and expanded your influence greatly.  Unlike those Junians, filthy species, warlike, brutal… it is said that amongst all the languages and dialect on their home world they have no word for friend or mercy, hah can you imagine that?  Never trust a Junian humans, that is my advice to you,” he smiles, or at least he tries.

“Oh do you not recall their bloody siege of your colony during the Incident 406, I believe you humans call it the First Contact war or conflict.  They murdered millions of your kind in retaliation for the loss of a few thousand.  If it had not been for the Council stepping in, who knows what brutality the Junians could have wreaked,” Talos steeples his spindly blue fingers.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Talos," Facade asks abruptly. "It occurs to me that these 'cleaners' are a lot less trigger happy than we were expecting. Exactly what fate would you say awaits Alan? Who has him, exactly?"



“Oh human you would be remiss to think that just because they stay their hand now does not mean they are safe.  I would not trust anything they say, and most likely your friends are dead; or will be dead soon.  But I have a suggestion humans if you seek some form of protection or perhaps information you should contact the Ghorvan,” Talos notes.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *The Aircraft*
> 
> "Hey," Michael says defensively, "I've been able to figure out I'm a clone. I don't really know what he means by avatars or duplicates. If I had to guess, I'd say that something backfired during the cloning or reawakening process, destroying his memories and leaving him with some kind of mental condition."
> 
> ...



Alan snorts.

"You're not making sense, or listening to the woman while you're not answering her question."

Alan rolls his eyes.

"I am Doctor Alan Tighe. She confirmed this with a retinal scan. This is something that could not happen if I were a clone, because the pattern in someone's retinas isn't as simple as manufacturing their blood type or genetics. It's a developed pattern, as individual to the womb you were formed in and your very early childhood as it is an identification of who you are. Even identical twins don't have the same pattern, and a clone would be no different."

"If you are, in fact, deceased then your resurrection is owed to something rather more incredible than something as trite some callow-handed cloning process. Assuming that there isn't more than one process going on here, of course, and that the commonalities in background continue."

"While I venture some cloning _has _taken place, I'm fairly certain we've been radically... repaired rather than replaced."



			
				Vanifae said:
			
		

> “Fine, forget about that, I am more interested in your interactions with Doctor Tighe, did you know why she was keeping you there? I am trying to find her, her life may be in danger, VSC is not exactly pleased with her and neither is the Ghorvan Cartel… and I am not sure which is worse.”



"Why would the Ghorvan Cartel be involved in this?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Why would the Ghorvan Cartel be involved in this?"



“She owes them a great deal of money; criminal syndicates tend to look down upon one skipping out on their debts,” the silent agent speaks up, Ashana having left the room.


----------



## Victim (Jan 25, 2008)

"Giving up information on us?  How poor.  It's one thing for him to go his own way, another for him to comprimise us."  _His own mental state leaves something to be desired as well.  He's responding by rote instead of thinking about the situation - where did he think he'd get lab access to perform tests on those samples?_ 

"It's possible that they were here on a recruitment trip.  Or they're keeping their options open."  _Killing is rather irrevokable, after all.  Right?_


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> “She owes them a great deal of money; criminal syndicates tend to look down upon one skipping out on their debts,” the silent agent speaks up, Ashana having left the room.



"And what's VSC's interest then? Did they loan her money too?"

"Are you going to shoot me if I get up to look after her?" Alan cocks his chin toward the forward cabin.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "And what's VSC's interest then? Did they loan her money too?"



“Doctor Tighe worked for VSC, they funded this operation before things went south,” he responds.


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Are you going to shoot me if I get up to look after her?" Alan cocks his chin toward the forward cabin.



“I would be more worried about her shooting you, Junians are not exactly like humans when it comes to _emotions_, take a hint from me if she is upset then it is best to leave her alone,” the man says.

Biggs walk in from the front, “We should be landing shortly.”

_Michael can feel that he is reaching the limit of controlling this duplicate… it’s like a slight dull pain in the back of his head._


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> “I would be more worried about her shooting you, Junians are not exactly like humans when it comes to _emotions_, take a hint from me if she is upset then it is best to leave her alone,” the man says.



"Really? Fascinating... Is there any literature on that I might read?"

"He's Biggs. Your name is?" Alan asks politely.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Really? Fascinating... Is there any literature on that I might read?"
> 
> "He's Biggs. Your name is?" Alan asks politely.



"Yeah because I read books all day... you can call me Wedge," he replies with a snort.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2008)

"Ah, of course. Red Leader, Rogue Squadron..." Alan summarizes with amusement.

"Where are we going?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2008)

*The Tram* 

"Yeah, why kill someone now when you pump them for information, then kill them? I don't envy Alan's fate; then again, they must might keep him alive on the long-term, despite his flaws," Michael says with a grimace. "Plus, he seems to be showing off for the hot alien woman holding him at gunpoint."

"I'll be sure to keep in mind what you said about Junians, if I ever meet one...so what's the gossip on your people, Talos," he says with a forced smile as the pain of the separation gnaws at him. _I need to hold on...this is painful, but I need to see where they took Alan. Just another minute or two._

"I don't suppose you have some kind of minor painkiller?"

*The Aircraft*

Michael rises to his feet from the chair, rather unsteadily. He closes his eyes for a moment, concentrating, then follows Ashana. "Chill guys, we've got history," he informs the two thugs. "I'll be alright."

While following, Michael attempts to look at any charts, automaps, windows, or other objects in the craft that might give some clue as to their location. Once he finds Ashana, his tone changes from the arrogant one he typically used with her to a softer, more understanding one. "I guess this is hard for both of us." 

_She seems pretty affected...and no VSC cleaner is going to be some soppy, emotional time bomb. She'd have to be cold and tough. No way just the return of a dead friend, even one gone for fifty years, could have affected her like this. We must have been *involved* or something. I'm not sure that'd be even possible though, and it seems a little disturbing right now._


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 25, 2008)

"Talos, who are these Ghorvans? Are they like you or are they another species all together. Also, what species are you if you mind me asking?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I don't suppose you have some kind of minor painkiller?"



“I do not possess a painkiller,” Talos replies flatly, “are you well human Michael?”

*Alan*

Biggs and Wedge look at each other confused and then back at Alan.  Wedge speaks, “We are heading to a safe house.”

Biggs adds, “We need to assess the situation it seems things are more complicated then we initially thought.”

*Michael*

Ashana stands by an observation window that allows him to see the whole entirety of this city of sorts, A vast conglomeration of buildings and structures lit up bright in the night sky.  Two moons look down on the world, as the craft weaves to wind by a garish sign, an advertisement for something but not enough time to make out what it is.  A large mountain of a building dominates the skyline, and many lights come in and out of it.

Ashana does not reply at first, her hand on window, palm flat against the cool glass-like surface.  She speaks finally, “Perhaps it is, like you told me, getting attached to anything is only going to weaken yourself.  My species has similar warnings;  I am not sure what you are or who you are, you might be Georgy or you could be just a ghost face, and yet be someone totally different.”

The craft begins to slow as it circles a tall structure, it has strange red characters on the side and a picture of what looks like one of Talos species though in some garish cartoon format.  Ashana turns, “But I am not holding you prisoner, you may be able to help us find Doctor Tighe, if the VSC Cleaners or the Cartel don’t get her first.”


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> "Talos, who are these Ghorvans? Are they like you or are they another species all together. Also, what species are you if you mind me asking?"



“Oh human male the Gorhvan are an organization of business men, and they have their hands in everything here on Haven V.  Now some would call them a cartel or a syndicate but they are just good businessmen, and as with all things here, money is the only language they consider,” Talos replies.

“As to my species I am what you humans refer to as Veranthian, my kind is noble and quite respected in the galactic community, we formed the core of the Galactic Republic at its inception.  Oh human my species is quite hospitable and amiable unlike those nasty Junians, I assure you.  May I add your eyes are strange, so tiny and slit like, it is disgusting human, but I do not think less of you,” he replies to Surge.

*Surge*
[sblock] “Human, I am not sure if these design changes are sound, I think you presume too much to believe that you could improve upon our designs,”* the Veranthian researcher informs you.

_Speaking Japanese._

“I ran the simulations several times, this is the most efficient way to increase overall performance for the neural network, and I told you stop calling me human call me Yusuke,” you reply.

“Of course human Yusuke, but I dare say your eyes are so small I doubt you have the intellect to comprehend what we are doing here,” the blue skinned sentient adds tapping at his holographic keyboard.

“I hope I am not slowing you down,” you respond.

“Of course not human Yusuke, your presence does not slow me down,” the researcher adds.

You sigh, “Good now bring the system online, and we can finally make some progress here.”

“Oh human Yusuke you amuse me, I guarantee that you will see that I was correct and that although intelligent your lesser species has much to learn,” the researcher replies.

The vision fades.[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 25, 2008)

> “Oh human male the Gorhvan are an organization of business men, and they have their hands in everything here on Haven V. Now some would call them a cartel or a syndicate but they are just good businessmen, and as with all things here, money is the only language they consider,” Talos replies.



_It seems that money still makes the world go round._ 

After experiencing the vision, Surge thinks to himself.

_Was...that...me? If that's so, then I must have been some kind of scientist or something. What was the purpose of this neural network? It also seems that those of Talos's kind, these Verathians, seem to like patronizing us humans._


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> Biggs and Wedge look at each other confused and then back at Alan.  Wedge speaks, “We are heading to a safe house.”
> 
> Biggs adds, “We need to assess the situation it seems things are more complicated then we initially thought.”



_No Jedi love, huh? Mothers with a sense of humor then?_

Alan laughs, shaking his head and running his hand through his hair.

"That's funny. Story of my life so far: complicated."

Alan snorts.

"Should I be asking you where your kit is in case I need to sew his legs back on?" Alan jerks a thumb toward Michael.

"So...these Gorhvan? Are they Huns or Romans? Cartel as in Columbians or cartel as in Fast Food?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Should I be asking you where your kit is in case I need to sew his legs back on?" Alan jerks a thumb toward Michael.



“The commander is a junian but she isn’t stupid,” Wedge jokes.


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "So...these Gorhvan? Are they Huns or Romans? Cartel as in Columbians or cartel as in Fast Food?"



“Wait that is like ancient history right, yeah the Gorvahn are not like that all… they are a criminal syndicate, supposedly galaxy wide, with ties that extend outside GR space.  They are not so bad as long as you don’t cross them or somehow come into their debt… once their you are never getting out,” Biggs replies.

Wedge adds, “If the commander could she would shut them all down, but that is easier said then done.”


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> “Wait that is like ancient history right, yeah the Gorvahn are not like that all… they are a criminal syndicate, supposedly galaxy wide, with ties that extend outside GR space.  They are not so bad as long as you don’t cross them or somehow come into their debt… once their you are never getting out,” Biggs replies.
> 
> Wedge adds, “If the commander could she would shut them all down, but that is easier said then done.”



"Huns, not Romans. Gotcha."

Alan lets that stew for a moment.

"Why is that? They've got their eyes and hands on all the stirring pots, making sure they all boil over then?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2008)

*The Tram*

"They sound like useful allies. Unfortunately, we probably don't have the money to deal with them." _Actually, we don't have any. And since we're dead, there probably aren't any bank accounts earning interest for fifty years. Maybe our benefactor has a lot of money that they're going to give us._ 

"Just a dull headache; I'll be fine, as long as it doesn't get any worse. Thanks for the concern, though."

*The Aircraft*

"I said that?" _Damn, that's harsh. I don't want to be anything like the guy I was._ 

"So you're not working for VSC anymore. That's good news; I had assumed you were still working for them, which should explain some of my lack of trust." _A little bit of trust goes a long way. The less you use, the further you'll go._ "Why are you looking for Dr. Tighe?" _I could probably find my way back here, with a little bit of research and a vehicle._


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2008)

"How are clones viewed by the Galactic Republic?  Is cloning wide spread Talos?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 29, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "How are clones viewed by the Galactic Republic?  Is cloning wide spread Talos?"



“Well that is a complex question human, and my best answer if you pardon my usage of what I believe is a human phrase, _it depends_.  The legalities are complicated and it depends on if the clone is sentient or not.  Clones cannot own legal property, clones of the dead are considered illegal in most galactic nations that are member states of the Galactic Republic,” Talos replies.

*Michael*

“Why I am looking for Doctor Tighe is currently classified,” she responds, “as much as you look like Georgy… I can’t let that cloud my judgment I have no idea what side you are on if any, and that makes you dangerous.  And to-”

She pauses and stares at Michael for a long moment, and for a moment it seems unnerving and then pain in his mind as he pushes his ability to the limit of its boundaries and then he is slapped back into his singular consciousness on the tram.

*Alan*

They both look at each other, thoroughly confused.  Wedge speaks, “You want to try using English Doctor; you lost me.”

Biggs nods, “Yeah what the hell are you talking about?”

*Back to the Tram*

The Tram slides to a gentle stop and the door slides open into an open yet somewhat busy station of trams.  Several sentient creatures of varied shapes, colors, smells, and sizes brush past the open doors.

Talos speaks to the group, “Shall we continue humans?”


----------



## James Heard (Jan 29, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> They both look at each other, thoroughly confused.  Wedge speaks, “You want to try using English Doctor; you lost me.”
> 
> Biggs nods, “Yeah what the hell are you talking about?”



Alan shrugs.

"The Gorvahn, they keep people like the Commander from shutting them down by watching the people who watch them and making sure they're dangerously busy?"

"Nothing exceeds like excess?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2008)

"So clones are not considered to be people?  To be sub-sentient without legal rights?  I can see people holding cloners responsible for their actions, but how about the clones themselves?" the blonde teen asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2008)

Facade stays silent, just listening and watching. Talos already knew more about them than she liked...and she was liking it less and less by the minute. She could see what their 'rescuer' was doing. He was carefully making a path that led to this syndicate, then walling off the other directions they might want to go. Affably, of course. Humans, as a lesser race, were apt to trust anything if it was presented in a friendly manner.

Talos was just the first line though, she thought. The face. He was so reasonable, he made it sound reasonable to come with him and follow his suggestion. To do otherwise would be unreasonable. And if they were unreasonable, Facade was sure that there were other beings waiting in the wings. Less reasonable ones.

_We need to know more._

"Talos," she says. "I realize you're acting on behalf of someone else, but I just want to say thanks for helping us out like this. You've been nothing but professional and pleasant to work with."

She holds out her hand for him to shake, hoping that Ian will catch on.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 30, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Talos," she says. "I realize you're acting on behalf of someone else, but I just want to say thanks for helping us out like this. You've been nothing but professional and pleasant to work with."
> 
> She holds out her hand for him to shake, hoping that Ian will catch on.



Talos responds, “Female human it is a pleasure to work with your lesser species.  For all your many shortcomings I believe that humanity will become a vital member of the community.”

He looks at her hands, “A handshake, why human female you honor me with such a custom.”  He grasps her hands, the touch is cold and the skin is slightly rubbery, the hand consisting of three long fingers, and a thin thumb.

Talos approximates a smile, “Thank you human female, you have honored me greatly this day.”

Talos responds to Haven, “Why would clones need rights?”

*Alan*

Biggs nods, “Smart guy, yeah I guess you could say that, but it isn’t that simple.”

Wedge adds, “The Cartel does not seem to have a central authority, no single individual or group of individuals holds the reigns, so you have to sever several pieces at once and it seems like where you destroy one, two more spring up elsewhere.”

Biggs looks at where Ashana and Michael went, “I wonder what they could be talking about?”


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2008)

Facade smiles back. "Thanks." She looks at the others. "I think we should all honor him. Don't you?"

As she says the last words, her eyes lock on Ian's, though her smile never falters.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2008)

"See you," Michael says to himself as he steps out of the tram, his contact with his duplicate severed. _I guess that settles that. I just wish I could have said something cliched before disappearing._

Michael looks at Facade, wondering what her game was. _Contact poison? Genetic material or fingerprints? A distraction to steal his watch?_ He then looks away, distracting himself by taking in all of the sights and strange creatures that now surround him. He also busies himself by trying to figure out where most of these...people seem keep to their supplies of money.

_Stop asking so much about cloning...this guy may not know much about humans, or even have the vaguest sense of polite behavior, but he did know computers. If he doesn't know already, you're going to tip him off. Then again, this is Haven, so laws might not be as strong._

"For the same reason every other sentient being needs or desires certain rights. I'd be willing to bet it's probably a major social issue. What other issues are there right now?"


----------



## Victim (Jan 30, 2008)

_... We're going to have to talk with some people about discretion.  Let's put that below basic needs but ahead of gaining information - otherwise we'll give too much away with our queries._

Ashley yawns as they emerge from the tram.  _No need to gawkl; just observe.  Though, this is going to make reading faces and body language a bit more difficult at first.  But without obstacles to overcome, what'd be the point?_  "As a fairly new species, our perspective is going be a bit different from your's, of course.  Thanks for putting up with our questions, even when they seem stupid or obvious."


----------



## James Heard (Jan 30, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> Biggs nods, “Smart guy, yeah I guess you could say that, but it isn’t that simple.”
> 
> ...



Alan looks forward critically before twisting his face into an amused expression.

"Maybe they've passed the talking part already?"

"That's the whole point of a cartel, isn't it? A collusion of interested parties? What are they peddling that makes it worth the effort then? Or is it just your average pimp and pusher alliance meddling in politics?"

Alan scrunches his face.

"Not that just that wouldn't be plenty bad news I guess."

"Sorry about before. Sometimes my witty banter bounces around the subject a bit before it settles down for a meal. I think it annoyed the hell out those people who were with me in the sim. Except for Vanessa,"  he amends.

"What do you know about Omega Tau III?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 30, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "As a fairly new species, our perspective is going be a bit different from your's, of course.  Thanks for putting up with our questions, even when they seem stupid or obvious."



The veranthian nods at Ashley, “Oh human female your ignorance is a species does not diminish your value or your input, I am happy to share what I can to your lesser species perhaps in time your kind will grow, with proper mentoring.”

He mulls over Michael’s question glancing around, “Well human Michael, you do bring up an interesting question.  My species does not often consider social rights an issue, in a properly regimented civilization every individual knows their place in the collective whole, and if you are of lesser importance then that is your place.  To want more then you are entitled to will invite chaos.  But I suppose for humans, your kind is simply trying to establish itself… oh your species is amusing human, I believe that what you lack in intellect you more then make up for in your tenacity to succeed.  Your previous failures have not slowed your rapid expansion across the Galaxy.”

_Ian rolls a Notice check of 14, Ashley rolls a Notice check of 23, Surge rolls a 16 Notice check, Michael rolls a 19 Notice check, Haven rolls a 15 Notice Check, and Façade rolls 12._

*Ashley, Surge, Michael, & Haven*
[sblock]You notice four individuals watching your group a little more intently then they should be; three humans you assume and one green skinned humanoid whose features look very much like a human male heavily muscled with tribal tattoos on the face and exposed green flesh.  Michael recognizes this as a junian male.[/sblock]
*Alan*

Biggs shrugs, “The biggest crimes would be drugs, slave trading, and the sell and trade of illegal technology to less then legitimate parties.  We don’t track down the small fry we want the major operations, but that isn’t why we are here on Haven V.”

Wedge nods to Biggs then turns to Alan, “Yeah, huh… Omega Tau III, man I have not heard that since I was a kid.  Some disaster happened before I was born, a colony near the Red Zone, one of ours.  You know human, I heard that raiders living outside the GR raided the place and killed everyone.”

Biggs shakes his head, “Man you know everyone knows that it was a terrorist attack, Ikus Extremists getting back at the Alliance; it’s a fact.  They crippled the relay and totally cut off that sector, heel I bet they took over the colony and there are still people there.”

“You are crazy, the Ikus movement was crushed,” Wedge insists.

Biggs shakes his head in disagreement, “If you think the Ikus movement is dead, you are a bigger idiot then I thought.”

“Cut the chatter the both of you,” Ashana says walking back in alone.  The craft touches down with a lurching motion and the rear door opens, a ramp deploying for easy egress.  The junian looks at Alan, “Doctor Tighe, have you eaten anything?”


----------



## James Heard (Jan 30, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> Biggs shrugs, “The biggest crimes would be drugs, slave trading, and the sell and trade of illegal technology to less then legitimate parties.  We don’t track down the small fry we want the major operations, but that isn’t why we are here on Haven V.”
> 
> ...



Alan taps his head.

"If I have then I've forgotten. Weird sim, remember?"

Alan gets up and stretches.

"Commander Ashana, your little box was able to tell you who I am - any chance it can tell you where I was last supposed to be?"

He follows the militant Junians out of the craft.

"I'm curious if I've managed to cheat death like your friend - guy who looks like your friend," he corrects dubiously. "It might make some sense why and how we came to be in the same room together."

"...And if Death is hanging out there checking his list, and I'm supposed to be on it ..."


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 30, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Alan taps his head.
> 
> "If I have then I've forgotten. Weird sim, remember?"
> 
> ...



 Ashana walks onto a platform overlooking a massive city, “That man, he looks like someone I once knew but he isn’t him… and you look like and even be Doctor Tighe but you are most likely not that man… or maybe you are.  That man I knew he died back on Omega Tau III.”

Biggs and Wedge grab equipment and head across the platform ahead of Ashana as she pauses on the deck to observe the city, “Your last known whereabouts Doctor Tighe are well known, you died on Omega Tau III… which deepens this mystery.  Your friends I bet also died there, which means you are all possibly connected.  The question on my mind is why, and who decided to resurrect you.  I believe the other Doctor Tighe, your daughter may have that answer.”


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2008)

As Ian see the handshake, it remind him that his hand are barenacked. That if he shakes his hand, he will feels an emotive moment of Talos. He hesitate a moment, but he thought being ignorant of all this world, not knowing if they have been helped by a friend or a foe, it might be a good thing.

"Many humans are just too individualistic. But when things get bad for everyone, they generally come together and forget about there feud. Humans is a complex species. Myself, I have not yet been able to understand everything about them.

Thanks you for you help, and for the answers." replies Ian immitating Facade and offering him an handshake. "We are in your debt."


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 30, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Thanks you for you help, and for the answers."[/COLOR] replies Ian immitating Facade and offering him an handshake. "We are in your debt."



Talos nods shaking Ian’s hand, “Of course human, but we should be hurrying now, I must deposit you to a safe location or my employer would be most displeased with me.  Now come along humans.”

*Ian*
[sblock]It hits you like brick to the face, buffets of fear and anxiety, fractured images from the alien psyche.  He sees Talos speaking with another Veranthian, and there is definite fear as they speak in a language and way he cannot fathom, but he sees or perhaps feels Talos being struck across the face and then looming over him are human thugs… and a green skinned humanoid, with features similar to a human but covered in tattoos.  He feels that Talos wants to do the right thing but he is scared of death…[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2008)

Ian hesitates a moment. "But who is that employeer? A Veranthian like you? The one who has a tatooed green humanoid as his right hand?" asks Ian. Ian's voice seems to be soft, with some compassion.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 30, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Ashana walks onto a platform overlooking a massive city, “That man, he looks like someone I once knew but he isn’t him… and you look like and even be Doctor Tighe but you are most likely not that man… or maybe you are.  That man I knew he died back on Omega Tau III.”
> 
> Biggs and Wedge grab equipment and head across the platform ahead of Ashana as she pauses on the deck to observe the city, “Your last known whereabouts Doctor Tighe are well known, you died on Omega Tau III… which deepens this mystery.  Your friends I bet also died there, which means you are all possibly connected.  The question on my mind is why, and who decided to resurrect you.  I believe the other Doctor Tighe, your daughter may have that answer.”



Alan follows the Commander to the edge of the platform overlooking the city.

"Pretty," he says, breathing deeply as if to savor the air and essence of the city.

"Well then...I suppose our friend Mr. Death will be looking over my shoulder after all, because I may be many things but dead isn't one of them..."

"But then? Maybe I _am_ dead, and I'm here now because, being dead, I now have the proper perspective on life?"

Alan sighs.

"It is not the language, but the speaker," Alan quotes introspectively.

"You should follow your heart, and not the language. We name things to define them, but the words are not the definitions..."

"Crap. Anyways, what I mean is that it doesn't really matter what it's called: dead, alive, resurrected? Whatever. I'm here and who I am," Alan laughs self-depreciatingly.

"Even if I'm not quite sure even about that. I'm certainly no worse off than the people who don't know who they are and don't know they should be asking, right?"

Alan steps away, implicitly leading the group away from the platform even if he doesn't know where they're going.

"So...we're eating now? Do we have beer, or is life not _worth _living?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 30, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Ian hesitates a moment. "But who is that employeer? A Veranthian like you? The one who has a tatooed green humanoid as his right hand?" asks Ian. Ian's voice seems to be soft, with some compassion.



“Human,” Talos’ eyes scan around him, “You… Human male I do not know what you are talking about.  Oh is that what humans call a joke?  Is this at my expense?”

Dee turns at Ian, “What did you see?”

*Alan*

Ashana follows him, “Do you always talk like that?”  She waves it off, “We have beer, humans enjoy their beer, I am sure Biggs or Wedge will share with you.  You are not my prisoner but I do want you to remain in our custody, if only for your own safety.  This city is dangerous, Doctor Tighe.”

“Wedge get our visitor some food,” she walks inside which looks like a large and spacious if high tech apartment.

Wedge grins, “Welcome to Casa de Luxury, grab a beer I have some food on the table, going to put the game on, and relax until the Commander figures out our next move.”

Biggs is sitting at what looks like a workstation typing away at a holographic display keyboard.


----------



## Victim (Jan 30, 2008)

(Are we being lead toward the group, are they following, observing as we walk past, what?  Any noticeable weapons or devices?)

Ashley tries to alert the rest of the group with subtle hand signs to the danger.  

(Bluff check for Innuedo +4/+8)

_They were expecting us?  With such an obvious group, are they trying to make us jump a certain way; make us more dependent on someone else for protection?_ She considers Talos suspiciously.

_A tattooed green humanoid working with Talos or his boss.  Not good.  Thanks, Ian._  "You mean a tattooed green person like the man watching us?  But don't look. What's the attitude towards violence here?" she asks casually.  _I'd rather not fight if we can avoid it, but luring them into attacking us and then turning the tables could be an effective way to gain some resources._


----------



## James Heard (Jan 30, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> Ashana follows him, “Do you always talk like that?”  She waves it off, “We have beer, humans enjoy their beer, I am sure Biggs or Wedge will share with you.  You are not my prisoner but I do want you to remain in our custody, if only for your own safety.  This city is dangerous, Doctor Tighe.”
> 
> ...



Alan smiles and shrugs at the Commanders critique of his conversation and follows her inside. Casually grabbing a beer and taking a long swig, he follows with some food and wanders around the apartment looking for another computer to use - quietly humming songs from The Police as he peeks into rooms.

_And they're only going to change this place by
Killing everybody in the human race
And they would kill me for a cigarette
But I don't even wanna die just yet_​


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2008)

"No, it's not a joke. You have talk with one of your kind. But you weren't speaking equal to equal with him. And you were hit by his thugs, many humans and that green tatooed humanoid. You fear them. I would also be. You want to do the right thing, but you can't, your fear rules over your conscience. You are not a bad person, you are a good man, but you have your hand tied.

I am really grateful. You have helped us to get out of that lab. I want to help you. We can help. But it won't be possible if you don't want to confront your fear. We can help you, if you are willing to accept that help.

Please accept our help."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2008)

At Ashley's warning, Facade says, still smiling warmly, "Alright, lets start moving, guys. We can talk as we walk. Too much standing around will make our enforcers nervous prematurely."

She then adds to Talos, "So you owe them, right? They need your skills to get us out. You try to argue the point, they do some leaning...and here we are. That about it?"


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2008)

"Yes, let's walk. We can speak on the way. So, Talos, do you want to accept our offer? And you can call me Ian." asks Ian as he walks beside the Veranthian.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2008)

"Well we are not without options,I think most of us were soldiers.  We could probably take the thugs, they might have some tech weapons though."  Haven offered.  "Not sure if fighting is the best option, I vote for walking away and seeing if they follow.  If they do we can ask them if they want to be our new friends."


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 31, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I am really grateful. You have helped us to get out of that lab. I want to help you. We can help. But it won't be possible if you don't want to confront your fear. We can help you, if you are willing to accept that help.
> 
> Please accept our help."



_Ian rolls a Diplomacy check of 9 for Talos to be convinced of his intentions._

Talos thinks on it, “Human male you may speak truth but these are armed and dangerous criminals, they work for the Cartel, it would not be prudent for you to fight them humans.”  The veranthian starts walking, “They are not looking for you, and only caused me harm in case I knew the where about of my employer, a human who I know only as Mira.  Perhaps if you know where she is, we can work out a deal with and therefore we can all leave peacefully and with… our lives.”

Dee glances to Ashley, “Haven is right, those men will break at the first sign of stiff of resistance, and I doubt they will expect what we can do if push comes to shove.   I say we  take them now, we could use some weapons.”

Talos interjects, “Humans listen, it is not prudent to fight these criminals we should meet their terms avoid needless violence.”

Dee glances to Talos, “You set us up, don’t think I will forget that.”

*Alan*

The apartment is large and spacious with a living room, two bed rooms, and two bathrooms.  The living room also doubles as a viewing area as a large glass wall allows one a great view of the city.

He finds another computer terminal in the empty bedroom, a desk and a bed, and sparse minimalistic decorations.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2008)

"I don't doubt you can subdue them easily, but Talos is right, we should not meet them now. He has been forced to do it. Even if we get rid of them, Talos will pay later for there failure, as they will think Talos have told us about them. Just leave the goons think we are harmless, and once Talos will have left us, and they won't be able to blame him for the goons failure, then we will be able to act freely." suggests Ian.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2008)

"I doubt letting us act freely is in the intentions of the cartel, or Mira," Facade says darkly. "Someone's invested far too many resources in us, and taken too many risks, to just let us walk away."


----------



## James Heard (Jan 31, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> The apartment is large and spacious with a living room, two bed rooms, and two bathrooms.  The living room also doubles as a viewing area as a large glass wall allows one a great view of the city.
> 
> He finds another computer terminal in the empty bedroom, a desk and a bed, and Spartan decorations.



Alan sits down to the terminal and begins searching for a biography of Doctor Alan Tighe on whatever passes for the internet in this unfamiliar place.

_Who am I?_


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 31, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> (Are we being lead toward the group, are they following, observing as we walk past, what?  Any noticeable weapons or devices?)



_They are about 50 feet away not moving, congregated at some kind of food/drink stand.  They do not seem armed, but that does not mean much at first glance.  They are observing at the moment, but once the group starts moving the junian dispatches two of the human thugs to follow you._


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2008)

"I'm not sure how heavy the street is, but if we aren't fighting we an duck doown an ally and then I can just raise the ground up to block the path behind us.  Otherwise I might be able to just blow up the ground at their feet, take them out with the shrapnel...don't want to kill if we can avoid it though, don't want any legal trouble, not with the way things sound for...humans being second class citizens."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 1, 2008)

"You don't know where Mira is? I kind of figured you did. If you're not taking us to her, then where are we headed," Michael asks, seemingly confused. 

"Facade, no one needs to capture us to stop us from walking free; we need their aid, unless you have some plan for securing clothing, food, shelter, information, and security for yourself that I don't know about. Although you're a step ahead of us, since you can already cover up the mess that the rest of us wear so conspicuously."

_So our initial motivations and eventual goals don't exactly coincide. Get used to it. Besides, Mira's a scientist. If I can't easily outwit her, I deserve whatever I get._

"I kind of wanted to keep our unique skills hidden, if it's the same to you, Haven. For now, at least. And if we did attack, the cartel would want our heads...I'd worry more about their reach than whatever vague laws may or may not apply here."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2008)

Facade chuckles. "I didn't say we shouldn't meet with these people," she points out. "I was just warning you all that they're not going to want to just let us go. We have to be ready for that."

"In the end, we'll have to pick a side...but before we do that, we have to know who we're dealing with. So by all means lets meet Mira, and maybe even this Cartel. Not to mention whoever has Alan. But I think we should be thinking of how we can try to take the initiative. We have a few aces, and not much to lose by playing them."


----------



## Victim (Feb 1, 2008)

"Overt displays probably aren't to our long run advantage.  It shouldn't be too difficult to deter the pair following us without any drastic action."  Ashley turns to Facade, "If you were to speak them by yourself, that might be sufficient distraction or could at least reveal some information about their intentions.  Since there aren't many other humans around, that might prove sufficient grounds for starting up a conversation."  _Without knowledge of the area, splitting up isn't that adviseable.  I wonder what this place is like outside the city.  While we do need to cover our basic needs, it shouldn't be too difficult to do without for a bit while so we can develop information without immediately jumping into the arms of some unknown party._


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 1, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I kind of wanted to keep our unique skills hidden, if it's the same to you, Haven. For now, at least. And if we did attack, the cartel would want our heads...I'd worry more about their reach than whatever vague laws may or may not apply here."



“Good idea,” Dee replies to Michael, “Façade can distract them and we get out of here and extract information from Talos.”

Talos looks fearful, “Oh humans I must protest, I had not wished to be untrue, I only do not wish to die, Mira is only a contact she supplies money and I do what she asks I have never met her.  She ahs provided you a safe house, the Cartel does not know about it.  I suppose I thought it might prove to our advantage for later.”

“Talos, you are a coward, and once this is all over you will get yours.  But for now you are useful to us alive, so maintain that usefulness or you will be heading to wherever your species considers hell very quickly,” Dee’s eyes belie a coldness.

Dee glances to Façade, “Alan is the enemy now, he sold us out, remember?”

*Alan*

It is pretty intuitive on how to sue the system and he is immediately online and pulling information not much of it useful but he does get the following:

-	Dr. Alan Tighe was born on Earth in 2115, in the United States; Jonesville, Indiana.
-	He graduated Medical School as a doctor at the age of 23, he was a pioneer in genetic studies and worked closely with several space programs as the great expansion across the Solar System took place.
-	After the First Contact Conflict, he was involved with several projects involving  sentient species, xenobiology, and Galactic Republic medical technology.  
-	He also made a breakthrough that allowed humanity to utilize Huvan Mind Interface technology, allowing people to experience realistic experiences in virtual environments, it was utilized for Mental health studies, and then more base practices as the technology became more widespread
-	He was assigned to Omega Tau III as the lead medical officer, he would later die and contact with the colony was lost, his daughter Vanessa Tighe and his wife Arianna.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2008)

"Extract information... is that a politically correct words for torture? I disagree, I won't force someone to do or reveals things against his will, at least, not Talos. He is a good man, it is not him the problem. Let's go to that safe house, but we must make sure we escape the Cartel surveillance first, we don't want them to know where we will be hiding."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2008)

"Brilliant plan," Facade says dryly, "I'm sure that some stranger walking up to them, wearing the exact same...rather distinctive...wetsuit we're all wearing won't make them suspicious. The odds of them taking me prisoner and still tailing you are almost nil. Or, I could try to steal some clothes, take the time to change somewhere out of sight, and then confront them...all without being spotted or making a stir."

She shakes her head.

"Our best bet is to either turn around and confront them in public, where they may not want to act directly, or try to lure them into an out of the way place where we can dispose of them discretely."

"Then I think we should go to the safehouse and meet Mira. It will be easier to deal with an individual from a position of strength, so we'll start with her."

"Oh, and lets not make assumptions about Alan just yet," Facade adds. "Very little is how it seems so far. Closing our minds only hurts us."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 1, 2008)

Alan saunters back into the main living space after his jaunt onto the web.

"Did you know I'm a Hoosier? Amazing really, I'd have never have guessed."

Alan looks around the room.

"Say, what happened to the other guy? We didn't put him in the sandwiches did we?"

"By the way, do we have any Huvan Mind Interface's around here? You know, one that I could take apart to put back together or something?"


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 4, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Extract information... is that a politically correct words for torture? I disagree, I won't force someone to do or reveals things against his will, at least, not Talos. He is a good man, it is not him the problem. Let's go to that safe house, but we must make sure we escape the Cartel surveillance first, we don't want them to know where we will be hiding."



 “You are soft Ian, that is going to get you killed,” Dee responds, “as far as my opinion of Alan, he made his choice, and then followed that choice by willingly selling us out to the first pretty face, alien or not, that came along.  I am not exactly impressed with his actions.”

Talos continues walking, “Humans perhaps we should discuss this away from this place?”

Dee glances to the veranthian, “You would be better served to keep your mouth shut, until we decided what we want to do with you; you may have been just trying to save your skin, but that does not get you of the hook.”

*Alan*

“Not even sure what the hell you are talking about, a mind interface, what?” Wedge replies watching a video image on a widescreen monitor, looks to be a movie perhaps.

Biggs looks up, “Wait yeah, you don’t really think the Commander actually disposed of the other guy do you?”

“I doubt it… but I have not seen him either,” Wedge retorts.

In the wall size window overlooking the city, he sees a young girl, her hair is a light brown and curly, her eyes are silver, and her skin is a soft cinnamon color, she wears a white dress with no shoes.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2008)

"Think what you want, Dee. I have principle and torture is not among them. And I have been given a way to see the heart of people, one more reason not to do such thing. But it won't stop me to fight for what i beleive right. And if it makes me soft to your eyes, well, it doesn't bother me." replies Ian.

"Let's not waste any more time. And if they continue to follow us, we will have to deal with them. I suggets Haven cut there way so they can't follow us."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 4, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> “Not even sure what the hell you are talking about, a mind interface, what?” Wedge replies watching a video image on a widescreen monitor, looks to be a movie perhaps.
> 
> ...



"A Huvan Mind Interface...A while back I developed the bits that would allow humans to use them, and I guess I figured that by now everyone would have them. You know, porn and sports - all in the privacy of your own mind."

"As for the other guy, _I'm_ just asking. He's not here and I don't remember him coming off the boat with the rest of the pilgrims either...But no, I don't really think he's in the sandwiches," Alan looks at his stomach dubiously.

"...At least I hope not."

Alan moves over to the window and taps the glass.

"What movie are you watching here, if you've got another one on the computer over there?"


----------



## Victim (Feb 4, 2008)

Ashley continues walking, "Even ignoring 'softness,' information gained from torture is often unreliable since people can whatever they think you'll want to hear to make it stop.  You might also want to consider more than our immediate situation.  However useful you think torture might be now, that kind of method seems likely to damage our medium and long term interests."  _Of course, you already did some damage just by mentioning it._  "Besides, ruthless pragmaticism not subordinated to a higher principle or purpose is like the snake eating its own tail."  

"I'm sorry Facade.  I had thought that even should your distraction fail and they attempt to capture you, that the public, crowded street, your skills, and our proximity should allow you evade them," she criticizes.  "I could try talking to them.  Should that fail, I'll attempt to get them to chase after me.  Someone can meet later at some landmark we select now."  She starts scanning the skyline.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 4, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Ashley continues walking, "Even ignoring 'softness,' information gained from torture is often unreliable since people can whatever they think you'll want to hear to make it stop.  You might also want to consider more than our immediate situation.  However useful you think torture might be now, that kind of method seems likely to damage our medium and long term interests."  _Of course, you already did some damage just by mentioning it._  "Besides, ruthless pragmaticism not subordinated to a higher principle or purpose is like the snake eating its own tail."



The two men continue walking, following the group as the group continues towards the exit, the sidewalk is packed with people and the skyline is abuzz with lights and dizzying towers.  A silvery gray tower that looks more like a cutlass blade then building towers over the nearest structures, though it looks several miles away; you could probably get to it from navigating the surface streets or what would pass for that in this city.

Dee responds to Ashley, “But it gets results, and if he is stupid enough to lie to us then he dies, and we already know how far he is willing to go to keep himself alive.  If he tells us everything then he keeps his life, and he can go on being a merry old scumbag till the end of his days.”

Talos speaks, “Perhaps we can make our own side agreement, if all you want is information I am more then willing to provide you with what I know, therefore avoiding undue and unwanted violence.”

The two men are now within about twenty feet of the group, they both are wearing worn clothing, dark and loose, making it easier to hide implements of pain if need be perhaps, one has a shaved head and looks to be of mixed Asian descent the other is taller and thicker in build with a bald pale head, and metallic patch where one eye should be.

*Alan*

“Yeah I think I know what you are talking about,” Biggs responds, “That is pretty much the device you and your “companions” were connected to.  They don’t see general use, the first ones actually made people go crazy and it made it difficult for humans to distinguish reality from the mental construct.  It also can become addicting as well from what I read.  With those large stigmas against it, it sees use in generally the Medical field, and pleasure domes… for varying reasons.”

Wedge takes a drink of beer, “I am not even sure, just killing time till the game; be my guest with checking for other entertainment bucko, you into football?”

Alan taps the window and the little girl in the reflection mimics his action.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2008)

"As long as they're following us, we have an advantage," Facade says to Ashley.

"We can lure them to a place of our choosing to confront as we see fit. I don't see any plus side to one of us, any one of us, trying to confront them alone."

"If we want to keep things civil, we head somewhere that there's plenty of people around. If we want to rumble a bit, we lead them to some out of the way alley or side street. Either should be easy to find."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 4, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> “Yeah I think I know what you are talking about,” Biggs responds, “That is pretty much the device you and your “companions” were connected to.  They don’t see general use, the first ones actually made people go crazy and it made it difficult for humans to distinguish reality from the mental construct.  It also can become addicting as well from what I read.  With those large stigmas against it, it sees use in generally the Medical field, and pleasure domes… for varying reasons.”
> 
> ...



Staring at the girl in the window, Alan continues his conversation with the two men behind him.

"That's interesting. I can't imagine that I'd have missed those side-effects. Addicting? I wonder if someone else got their spoons into my pot while I was gone?"

"So...you don't have one around here? Maybe we could order one and have it sent here? I'm betting that I've got a lot of compound interest kicking around somewhere...now that I'm not dead and all that." Alan taps at the window again, making funny faces at the little girl and smiling.

"I've been gone a long time. I don't know anything about football anymore I guess. Do you guys like cricket?"

Alan looks around for a way to open the window, and if he finds one, does so.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 5, 2008)

_I guess I just need to know if the group is going to try and avoid the thugs or confront them or do something altogether different._


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 5, 2008)

"Why are you even talking about torture, Dee? Is that the kind of person you want to be?" _Hell, why are we even talking about 'disposing' of the thugs following us? They're just trying to find Mira, so they can find Vanessa. And it's not like we can afford to start a street war with the local cartel.

For once, Ashley seems to be sensible._

"If we get split up, let's meet back at the tram. I'm interested in talking to our shadows as well. Let's go see what they have to say," he says, turning around and walking towards the thugs. "Is there something I can help you guys with," Michael asks as he approaches them.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Facade accompanies Michael, but since he made the initial contact she waits to see how they respond before taking a hand in things.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2008)

Ian stays behind with Talos and looks at Facade and Michael. "I hope they won't react violently." tells Ian aloud but to himself.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 5, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Is there something I can help you guys with," Michael asks as he approaches them.



The duo stops in their tracks and exchange confused glances.  The large of the two with the black metallic eye patch speaks, his voice a little more high pitched then you would expect, “We don’t want no trouble stranger, we just trying to find someone, this veranthian says you know someone that we need to find.  You tell us where she is, we go on our way, no trouble.  So tell us where Mira is and we can leave you to your business.”

The other thug stays silent keeping his eyes on the rest of the group.

*Alan*

The window opens easily enough if he wishes to let a cool breeze in.

Wedge shrugs, “Don’t know much about that, and I am not sure if we will be sticking around here any longer then-”

Biggs speaks up, “Found her… fox is slippery, but I think I got her tracked, where is the Commander?”

“Right here,” Ashana says entering the room, “Where is she?”

“Not too far from here actually we can get a vehicle and drive there, she must be getting sloppy, or maybe she is trying to be found.  What about Doctor Tighe?” Biggs responds.

“He comes with us, he may know Mira better then us,” Ashana responds.

The little girl in the window taps back mimicking his motion.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2008)

Ian looks at the two thgs and overhear what they asked. "Great!" he whispers. "They want the only thing we don't know ourselves. I have the feeling things will not get good for us."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 5, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> The window opens easily enough if he wishes to let a cool breeze in.
> 
> ...



Alan opens the window wide, ushering the little girl inside.

"I don't know Mira. Maybe I should stay here, in case it's a trap?"

Alan continues to make faces with the little girl.

"It's _probably _a trap though. Maybe we should go with you in case you get in trouble and need rescuing."

He turns to Ashana.

"Where did he go? You didn't feed him to us in the sandwiches, did you," Alan asks with a humorous edge to his voice.

"I _really _need to get my hands on a Huvan Mind Interface though. Someone's doing it wrong, and I need to take one apart to figure out why and how."

"If I go with you, can I have a gun?"

The hopeful, eccentric doctor leans out of the window to look for any other children that might be out there.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 5, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> The duo stops in their tracks and exchange confused glances.  The large of the two with the black metallic eye patch speaks, his voice a little more high pitched then you would expect, “We don’t want no trouble stranger, we just trying to find someone, this veranthian says you know someone that we need to find.  You tell us where she is, we go on our way, no trouble.  So tell us where Mira is and we can leave you to your business.”
> 
> The other thug stays silent keeping his eyes on the rest of the group.




"If I knew where Mira was, I'd sell the information to you, believe me," Michael responds with a short laugh. "So is Mira on the list too, or are you just hoping to find a way at Vanessa through her little helper? We're certainly no friends of either, but it'd be hard to catch up to either of them with such a clumsy tail. We'd be willing to deal, though."


----------



## Victim (Feb 6, 2008)

Ashley was about to turn around when Facade did so.

Ashley tries steer the rest of the group on ahead.  "Two people only; we shouldn't be so close," she says quietly.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2008)

"Sorry Ash, I can't just leave them.  I'lll wait here and cover them if it comes to it, but you can go on.  I don't think we should meet up back at the tram, we should go somewhere we haven't been."  Haven says, leaning back against the wall and staying put.  The blonde teen pays attention to what is going one with the two confronting the thugs.  He reaches out with a flex of power readying himself to encase the pair in the earthen materials of the sidewalk.

OOC: Readying Snare to grab the thugs at the frst sign of a threatening gesture.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 6, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "If I knew where Mira was, I'd sell the information to you, believe me," Michael responds with a short laugh. "So is Mira on the list too, or are you just hoping to find a way at Vanessa through her little helper? We're certainly no friends of either, but it'd be hard to catch up to either of them with such a clumsy tail. We'd be willing to deal, though."



“Well that depends on what the boss wants,” the thug replies in that same high pitched voice, “and the boss isn’t exactly happy with either one, they him a great deal of money and if it isn’t paid bad things will happen to them, and those that associate with them.  Of course if you want to make a deal then we could come to some kind of agreement.”

The other thug stays silent.

*Alan*

When he opens the window the little girl is gone, and see that there is no place for the little girl to stand since they are several tens of stories up.  Ashana speaks, “Is there a reason you have the window open?”


----------



## James Heard (Feb 6, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> When he opens the window the little girl is gone, and see that there is no place for the little girl to stand since they are several tens of stories up.  Ashana speaks, “Is there a reason you have the window open?”



"Yes. I'm hallucinating, Alan says with a shrug before closing the window and turning to face the others.

"You didn't answer me though," he says to Ashana, scrutinizing her face with curiosity.

"What happened to him? The person you brought onto the vehicle with me...I didn't make him, so he didn't disappear because of me? Did you do something to him?"

"And I repeat: I _need _a Huvan Mind Interface. Whatever everyone's done to break them, I need to fix - and quickly, so I can find the rest of me...the rest of everything. My name. Hoosiers? Someone or something skipped away with the important parts of important people and stuffed them back into their meat, thinking they might sneak away afterwards. You think Mira or Vanessa knows what's going on? I doubt it. The answers are in here," he taps his head, " And on Omega Tau III."

He scratches his chin thoughtfully.

"We'll need to get into the VSC's records too, of course. I imagine the Cartel's will be easy enough to deal with once they understand how much is at stake by any interpretation of what's going on here too...The political implications alone are probably worth a lot to someone..."

Alan begins talking to himself out loud again, disregarding the sensibilities of the others in the room.

"Of course, there's the matter of not having them kill me before I get a chance to talk with someone capable of making decisions for them. And I need to download a Vanessa, make a backup of myself too, anyone else...Where is my wife, and why isn't she involved in this too, does someone have her to keep me quiet? To keep Vanessa quiet? Definitely not clones, but clone-like...broken interfaces, need to talk to a Huvan, whatever that is..." Alan wheels around and waves his hands in the air before proclaiming loudly.

"Hey!" 

"What if I wasn't hallucinating? Have you seen this girl?" His hands flap to accentuate his question over his head.

Alan closes his eyes and imagines a likeness of the child into being in front of him out of soft, smooth marble.

"Except, less...stony-like, Alan provides helpfully.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 7, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> “Well that depends on what the boss wants,” the thug replies in that same high pitched voice, “and the boss isn’t exactly happy with either one, they him a great deal of money and if it isn’t paid bad things will happen to them, and those that associate with them.  Of course if you want to make a deal then we could come to some kind of agreement.”
> 
> The other thug stays silent.




Michael glances towards Facade, then shrugs. "Well, Vanessa and I aren't exactly old friends, and anyone dumb enough to try and cheat your boss deserves whatever they get. I get the feeling that as long as they feel safe, we're going to meet Mira and eventually Vanessa. The problem is, you two are pretty damn scary," he says with an ironic smile. 

"Our goals aren't incompatible, and we might be willing to make a deal, right," he asks Facade. "Your boss might not like you cutting a deal with us without asking permission though. Can we meet with the boss, so you don't get in any trouble?" 

_I wonder why she borrowed money from these guys? How much return did she expect on her little pack of lab rats? Or did she just not care about the consequences?_


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2008)

Facade's expression doesn't change from the stony seriousness she's worn all through the conversation so far.

"Alright, first of all, it's Mira who owes the money, not us," she says flatly. "We're not assuming her debts or obligations. Second, any meeting we have with your people will be at a time and place of our choosing. We won't be leading you to Mira today. Tomorrow...maybe. We'll definitely be bringing this up with her though. That's the most we're prepared to offer with nothing in return."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 8, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Our goals aren't incompatible, and we might be willing to make a deal, right," he asks Facade. "Your boss might not like you cutting a deal with us without asking permission though. Can we meet with the boss, so you don't get in any trouble?"



The thug grimaces at the thought, and glances over his shoulder as the male jurian approaches.  A vicious scar across the ridge of his nose runs above the left eye and below the right.  The right eye looks to be replaced with some kind of obviously synthetic eye, the head is bald and covered in tribal tattoos, which mark his face as well.  He is taller then both humans and built with thick muscles, wearing a dark gray bodysuit with a large black overcoat.  His yellow eye glares at Michael as he shoves his way past the humans who visibly fear the nonhuman.

The jurian speaks, “Human, you want to cut a deal you speak with me.  You tell us where the human Mira is and we will not eliminate the veranthian’s life partner, fail to deliver her and she will die, his unborn spawn will die, and then we will take our anger out on you.  Provide what I want and you will live, and perhaps even be rewarded.”

Talos squeals, “Wretched jurian, you will not lay a hand on her!”

The jurian looks at Façade after she speaks, “You presume to think I care what your pathetic species cares or wants, I should kill you where you stand for insulting me in such a manner human.  But as you said the debt is Mira’s not yours, but if we cannot find her, your bleached skulls will suffice as surfeit payment for her failures.”

Dee quips, “This is going real well.”

*Alan*

Ashana replies, “He faded away… you were right he was just some kind of advanced avatar, I am not sure how he pulled that off, it was much to realistic and physical to be a hologram.  Georgy always had an ace up his wrists, as the human saying goes.”

She listens to him speak about the Huvan device and then about his memories and VSC before responding, “I can look into it, since it is obviously important to you, Omega Tau III is lost, you can’t get there, the Relay station in that system is gone, it would take several decades of conventional travel to get there; and considering there has been no contact since the incident no one wants to take that risk.”

Biggs adds, “Yeah, I mean you are talking about going way off the grid.”

“Of course he may not even be considering going there, it could just be another piece that needs to be considered for this puzzle.  Whatever is going on here is big, you and your associates are involved, Omega Tau III is involved, and possibly VSC as well.  We need to find Dr. Tighe, she may have some answers that could put this puzzle into focus,” Ashana hands Alan a pistol, “I don’t fully trust you, but I can’t have you going around with us unarmed.”

Wedge smirks “Welcome to the team Doctor Tighe.”

When Alan creates the image of the girl, everyone is floored.  Biggs speaks after a long moment, “How… how did you do that?”


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2008)

Ian put his hand on Talos shoulder to tell him to calm down. "If I wanted to give Mira away, he just give me the reason to not do so." Ian whispers to himself.

Writing that, I happen to see Ian reaction to calm Talos is likely to trigger his power... which could be interesting to see if he can't get anything about Talos unborn child.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2008)

"Mira's not letting anyone close to her if they have a tail on them," Facade tells the Jurian. "Us included. Give us twenty-four hours to make contact and get her trust. We'll also need a way to get in contact with you. I assume you have a secure number we can connect to?"


----------



## James Heard (Feb 8, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> Ashana replies, “He faded away… you were right he was just some kind of advanced avatar, I am not sure how he pulled that off, it was much to realistic and physical to be a hologram.  Georgy always had an ace up his wrists, as the human saying goes.”
> 
> ...



"The world is just the dream of a dream. That's why I've been trying to tell you I need Huvan Mind Interface. I need to fix one of them, since apparently someone's screwed them all up; and then I need to operate on my personal reality with the same amount of control I have over reality reality. I think."

"I need the interface to fix myself so I can fix the interface so I can fix myself to the same level that I apparently fixed things before, probably until whoever decided to stop us from all this came along and screwed everything up." Waving the handgun in his hand dangerously, Alan begins to pace during his explanation.

"I wonder what sort of deal the VSC made with the people who tried to kill me and the rest of us? Maybe everyone on Omega Tau III is still around even, if I can find them in the collective unconsciousness and name them into being again, put their minds back into place, Johnny Applebrains, teeth of the dragon..." Alan speeds up his pacing, tapping his forehead with the barrel of the pistol absently as if to dislodge the errant theories from his mind all at once.

"Clearly the Ghorvan will be easier to deal with, at least once Micheal can make other people and Facade can assume people's minds, and ...I dunno, maybe the idiot will make a planet or the prodigal soda machines. Someone's our allies though. Someone's working with Vanessa. Bigger than Vanessa and Mira? It's always politics, taking people to the mattresses. But politics is always about core changes? Reflects the people it represents ...What is a Huvan?"

"Stop treating them like an Irish novelist, Alan. Edit, edit, edit ...Slowly," Alan takes a deep breath.

"Anyways." Alan begins abortively before explaining further in a more normal tone of voice than his earlier frantic mumblings.

"Anyways, what I mean to say is that how I do it is probably fascinating, but it's more important that I can do it. It's as simple as a heart beat and as complex as a notion, and without the equipment to look into my brain on a deep, deep level the actual mechanism is unknown to me. Unless there's a book somewhere that explains it, but I gathered earlier that it probably wasn't the case," he says with a shrug.

"Georgy makes duplicates of himself, probably in a similar manner. It's the same principle no doubt, except he's limited himself to something familiar. He's very good at it apparently, and somehow he's also got an interesting single/multiple consciousness thing going on. That's how I know it's something outside ourselves, the same way I know we're the real colonists. Even if we've got cloned elements in our meat, our consciousnesses are either broken exact duplicates or notional relationships with the preexisting consciousnesses. Or both. Again, I need an interface to look into my head to be sure, and to regain enough expert knowledge to correct the defects in the process. I'm sure Vanessa tried, but I'm not even sure she's anything more than a ghost in the machine herself," the frowning Doctor continues to explain in the manner of a practiced lecturer.

"I'm not sure, but I might even be able to tap all of you into the the process too. Depends on where the consciousness bridge is I guess? I ...anyways, it doesn't matter. We've got to get to Omega Tau III. Either we collect the others and see if one of them doesn't have an exploitable connection that allows us to get there or we gain access to the secret VSC relay. They're bound to have one, or at least someone does. It's the only thing that makes sense on how I'm here. Alan finishes and catches his breath a little, before continuing wryly.

"That's assuming this isn't all some sim. The dream within the dream of the dream's dream. If that's what's going on I'm lost, because we're so far through the looking glass that we might as well all just listen to the Walrus and hop in the pot. Or I could be way off base too, it happens. Luminiferous aether anyone?" Alan chuckles at the notion.

"Err, that wasn't me. Before my time," Alan smiles broadly, continuing.

"So...the girl? I saw her outside the window? Anyone? Say something before my mouth opens again. Please." Finished of his frantic purge of ideas, the Doctor is calm and friendly looking again. Absently, he slides the nearly forgotten pistol into a holster that appears around his waist without comment.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2008)

A 3 foot long jagged piece of metal twirls by the Jurian's head striking the building and sinking in 2 feet into the wall, a feat that would take truly superhuman strength.  Haven stalks forward glaring at the beast who had threatened him.  "As the lady said, we have no business with you, we have no debts to you.  Your business with Mira is just that, your business.  If you make it our business, well, we are soldiers without a war at the moment, and quite a few of us enjoy torture and causing pain."  Haven says with an arrogant smirk that says pretty clearly pain is fun.

Grasping the sword he had wrested from the wall in the VR compound he swings it laterally leaving a gaping 2 yard rent in the wall and showering the thugs with the building material, in another superhuman display of strength, well it would have been superhuman strength if he had been using his muscles to do it.  "Annoy us further and it wont be buildings that I am tearing up."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> A 3 foot long jagged piece of metal twirls by the Jurian's head striking the building and sinking in 2 feet into the wall, a feat that would take truly superhuman strength.  Haven stalks forward glaring at the beast who had threatened him.  "As the lady said, we have no business with you, we have no debts to you.  Your business with Mira is just that, your business.  If you make it our business, well, we are soldiers without a war at the moment, and quite a few of us enjoy torture and causing pain."  Haven says with an arrogant smirk that says pretty clearly pain is fun.
> 
> Grasping the sword he had wrested from the wall in the VR compound he swings it laterally leaving a gaping 2 yard rent in the wall and showering the thugs with the building material, in another superhuman display of strength, well it would have been superhuman strength if he had been using his muscles to do it.  "Annoy us further and it wont be buildings that I am tearing up."



Well that got the junian’s attention, he does not show any visible fear though, his glare turning into a sneer; the humans though are definitely shaken by the display and so are several of the patrons of the tram station, all eyes are now on the group after haven’s display.

Talos looks shocked, “Human… I am astounded… that does not seem possible.”

Dee looks worried, “That may not have been the way I would have handled that… we need to leave like right now… too many eyes on us.”

The junian thug responds, “Fine then human, if that is your choice then I will relay your message to my boss; if you see Mira before we do, tell her that her contract has run out… Talos I hope you have made your peace with your life-mate…”

He turns and gestures for his men to follow.

*Alan*

Biggs and Wedge just look at each other confused.  Biggs finally speaks, “Are you okay?”

Wedge adds, “Maybe we should take that gun away from him.”

Ashana adds, “You may need to calm down Doctor Tighe, our first order of business is to find Mira, and track down your companions.  I wan to speak to Georgy again, especially if you both have these interesting abilities that I cannot currently explain.”

Biggs responds, “We better get going then.”

“You coming Doctor or am I going to have to shoot you?” Ashana asks casually.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2008)

"I agree." tells Ian to Dee remark. "Come on, time to go." he tells to the others, leading teh way out of there.

On the way out of the tram station, he asks Talos. "Who is your life-mate?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2008)

_Bloody hell!_

"Wait," Facade says loudly. "We'll do it. Don't hurt the Veranthian, and we'll deliver Mira."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 12, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> Biggs and Wedge just look at each other confused.  Biggs finally speaks, “Are you okay?”
> 
> ...



Alan gestures and the statue dissolves into nothingness.

"I'm a physician. My principles don't agree with violence. I'd hate to find out I didn't know any of you well enough to name you back into being after an accident anyways." Alan says with a shrug and an out-of-place grin.

"Are they still at the Tram Station?"


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2008)

_Haven...  Too late now._  Ashley turns to Facade. "Don't bother.  He's a street tough with underlings.  How real decision making authority or strategic ability do you suppose he has?  He can't even tail us to Mira properly.  I doubt he'd be willing or able to make a deal even if we were interested in trading the information we have.  Too bad," she says, loud enough to be overhead by the retreating group.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2008)

_Smooth, Haven, real smooth. Facade and I had the situation under control. Easy to tell he's military. All the subtlety of a hammer to the face. There's a time for that, but it wasn't then. Probably trying to impress Ashley and Facade._

While thinking, Michael feigns utter surprise at Haven's display of his abilities, staring in open-mouthed shock. He then seems to quickly compose himself. 

"Excuse me," Michael says, trying to stay out of notice, searching for a restroom or similar facility. "By the way, do you know where your life-mate is being held?" _Options? Let it die. Kill the thugs before they check in. Renegotiate (fold like a jellyfish). Rescue._


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 15, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Excuse me," Michael says, trying to stay out of notice, searching for a restroom or similar facility. "By the way, do you know where your life-mate is being held?" _Options? Let it die. Kill the thugs before they check in. Renegotiate (fold like a jellyfish). Rescue._



Talos shakes his head, “No I do not know where they have taken my life mate human, but I am saddened, I had hoped we could spare her, my emotional attachment to my life mate is deep, and to our progeny that gestates in her.”

The junian thug turns, glancing over his shoulder at Ian’s words, “Then bring her here,” he tosses Ian a metallic card, “you bring Mira and we will bring this pathetic creature’s life mate.  If you fail to show in 24 earth hours, she dies, and then we will hunt down Talos, he will die… then we will find you, and you will all die.  Then the debt will be paid in full.”

He turns and gestures for his thugs to follow.

Security forces have arrived but have not intervened, or at least you assume they are security, dressed in dark uniforms.

*Alan*

“Oh they are still at the terminal,” Biggs announces, “I have security camera footage that show they know how to keep a low profile; looks like the Cartel got to them first and they want Mira.  We better hurry.”

Ashana nods, “Then we have to hurry, this may be our last best lead to track down Mira.”

Wedge nods, “Alright time for some real action.”

Ashana speaks to Alan, “Hopefully doctor you won’t have to shoot anyone but if you do, point the weapon at them, and squeeze the trigger, physics will take care of the rest.”

The group heads down to a ground vehicle.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 15, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> “Oh they are still at the terminal,” Biggs announces, “I have security camera footage that show they know how to keep a low profile; looks like the Cartel got to them first and they want Mira.  We better hurry.”
> 
> ...



"They have Mira with them? Can I see?"


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 15, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "They have Mira with them? Can I see?"



 Biggs shrugs and plays back the footage of the group confronting the thugs, followed by Haven's display of power.  Biggs speaks, "They really know how to keep a low profile... although I am thinking we may be a little out-gunned here..."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 15, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Biggs shrugs and plays back the footage of the group confronting the thugs, followed by Haven's display of power.  Biggs speaks, "They really know how to keep a low profile... although I am thinking we may be a little out-gunned here..."



Alan shrugs.

"So leave him. He's really not bright enough to make any meaningful contributions anyways."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 16, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Talos shakes his head, “No I do not know where they have taken my life mate human, but I am saddened, I had hoped we could spare her, my emotional attachment to my life mate is deep, and to our progeny that gestates in her.”
> 
> The junian thug turns, glancing over his shoulder at Ian’s words, “Then bring her here,” he tosses Ian a metallic card, “you bring Mira and we will bring this pathetic creature’s life mate.  If you fail to show in 24 earth hours, she dies, and then we will hunt down Talos, he will die… then we will find you, and you will all die.  Then the debt will be paid in full.”
> 
> ...




_This Talos guy seems kind of pathetic; I figure if there was someone I actually cared about who was in the clutches of other bad men, I'd do everything I could for them. Maybe these organized crime guys are very scary._

"Relax buddy, we'll all find a way out of this," Michael reassures him, glancing at the departing thugs. "Hold on," he says, rushing to the lavatories or other private part where he can duplicate without observation. A few seconds after disappearing, Michael returns, drying his hands on his jumpsuit. "Sorry about that. Anyway, I'm gonna follow those guys. I'll keep in touch." He then jogs off, attempting to follow the criminals. 

Meanwhile, the real Michael hides wherever he can until his duplicate disappears. _I'm going to keep a low profile, if I can._

_Stealth +6, using Skill Mastery, result is 16 plus any penalties or bonuses. Michael will try and keep his distance from the thugs, while also keeping an eye out for any kind of cab or similar service within the area._


----------



## Victim (Feb 16, 2008)

"With the right leverage and precision, worlds can be moved," Ashley reassures Talos.  _If your commitment is deep, why does it sound like you're giving up?_ she wonders, beginning to plan.

_That's probably a copy.  Good.  Let's try to take care of another problem then._  She'll grab Haven by the arm and lean in close to whisper with a smile, "Follow my lead; be ready to fix the wall if I give you the cue"  Then she'll head off towards the apparent security people with him in tow.

"Excuse me.  Is there some kind of problem here?"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 16, 2008)

"Fine, but by gettng involved like this we look weak.  I was trying to make us look strong enough that the thugs would hand the woman over to avoid havng a roblem with us."   Haven said, almost a growl, as he followed along in Ashley's wake.  "We do not want to make any deals with people like that, becaus they will kill people that cross them, its a business thing, they have to to survive."


----------



## Victim (Feb 16, 2008)

Ashley shakes her head.  _Not now._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 17, 2008)

"Why are we staying here? It seems the more we stay here, the more trouble we have." tells Ian, seeing Ashley going to see the seceurity.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2008)

"Trying to leave now will just make things worse," Facade says to Ian. "We've been very...loud, and pretty much established ourselves as threats."

She sighs as people start to break off.

"And since there's obviously no desire to present a united front, I guess it's everyone for themselves. I mean to try to talk our way out. Anyone who wants to do the same should stick near me. Otherwise, do whatever."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 20, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Alan shrugs.
> 
> "So leave him. He's really not bright enough to make any meaningful contributions anyways."



Ashana starts walking for the door, “I would but that isn’t a normal human capability, neither is your spontaneous matter creation, or Georgy’s ability to create these avatars of himself.”

Biggs and Wedge follow, assuming Alan follows; which he isn’t given much choice anyway, they take an elevator to the garage, where several ground vehicles await, most of them on wheels, she walks towards a black vehicle and enters, Biggs taking the driver’s seat.  Once inside the trio start arming themselves, a virtual armory of weapons lines the interior, which is shielded by variable shifting windows, which use some kind of smart tint.

Ashana speaks over her shoulder to Alan, “Are you comfortable Doctor Tighe?”

*Michael’s Clone*

The thugs make their way out of the tram station brushing past the security guards, who despite their presence have not actually done anything to intervene.  The junian pauses outside to light some kind of cigarette, he glances over his shoulder but does not seem to notice Michael’s double as it tries to stay hidden and follow the thugs.

For the moment they are waiting outside the building, near what looks like a cold alley, refuse and a dingy bum, of some unknown species lounges.  


*Michael*

The bathroom, he assumes it is a bathroom, smells pretty bad.  It does not seem very hygienic, and sentient beings shuffle in and out with constantly.  The bathroom is uni-sex, large, and rank with a terrible odor.

There is a slight buzzing sound in his ear, a constant, if barely audible sound of static.

*The Rest of the Group*

The security person, wearing full armor, made of some metal/plastic amalgam with a full face helmet responds with a modulated voice, “I was just about to ask you the same question, defacing corporate property is a serious offense, I will have to ask you all to come with me, so please put down the weapon.”

Talos shuffles looking about, “I agree humans we must leave this place, you have done enough harm already.”

The rest of the amnesiacs hear a low buzzing in their ears, a nameless static, barely audible.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 20, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Ashana starts walking for the door, “I would but that isn’t a normal human capability, neither is your spontaneous matter creation, or Georgy’s ability to create these avatars of himself.”
> 
> Biggs and Wedge follow, assuming Alan follows; which he isn’t given much choice anyway, they take an elevator to the garage, where several ground vehicles await, most of them on wheels, she walks towards a black vehicle and enters, Biggs taking the driver’s seat.  Once inside the trio start arming themselves, a virtual armory of weapons lines the interior, which is shielded by variable shifting windows, which use some kind of smart tint.
> 
> Ashana speaks over her shoulder to Alan, “Are you comfortable Doctor Tighe?”



"What sort of question is that? How comfortable would you be, in my place?"

Alan shakes his head.

"Are _you_ comfortable, Ashana? Did you have a sexual relationship with the man you know as 'Georgy'? How did it _feel_ to watch Omega Tau III be abandoned, knowing that you were leaving him behind? Do you have family? Would you be comfortable knowing that they all might be dead, except for the ones that massive amounts of organized crime figures only _want_ dead? Were you abused as a child?" Alan ticks off each sentence with a scowl and as points on his fingers.

"Don't mind me. I'm just peachy. Wedge, why don't you tell me the names of all these guns while we're on the way to shoot people?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

(OOC - Confused. Who has a weapon? Did the guards say that before or after Ashley and Haven walked off? Confusion. Are we all on the same page? Vat ees happeneeng!?)


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - Confused. Who has a weapon? Did the guards say that before or after Ashley and Haven walked off? Confusion. Are we all on the same page? Vat ees happeneeng!?)



_Haven or at least they think he does since he just ripped a whole in the wall..._


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 20, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "What sort of question is that? How comfortable would you be, in my place?"
> 
> Alan shakes his head.



“Perhaps not very but it is an honest and simple-” she is about to finish but he continues speaking.


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Are _you_ comfortable, Ashana? Did you have a sexual relationship with the man you know as 'Georgy'? How did it _feel_ to watch Omega Tau III be abandoned, knowing that you were leaving him behind? Do you have family? Would you be comfortable knowing that they all might be dead, except for the ones that massive amounts of organized crime figures only _want_ dead? Were you abused as a child?" Alan ticks off each sentence with a scowl and as points on his fingers.



Her eyes narrow as he continues speaking, she says something unintelligible* and then turns to look forward, “Such a vile human you are Doctor Tighe.”

_*She spoke in a Junian dialect, Cathian; Alan gains Speak Language (Junian-Cathian Dialect).  She basically called him via rough translation ‘Honor less Vermin that should be devoured in pieces’._


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Don't mind me. I'm just peachy. Wedge, why don't you tell me the names of all these guns while we're on the way to shoot people?"



Wedge gulps, "Uhh... yeah," he begins listing the weapons though very uneasy with the tension in th air.


----------



## Victim (Feb 20, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> The security person, wearing full armor, made of some metal/plastic amalgam with a full face helmet responds with a modulated voice, “I was just about to ask you the same question, defacing corporate property is a serious offense, I will have to ask you all to come with me, so please put down the weapon.”
> 
> Talos shuffles looking about, “I agree humans we must leave this place, you have done enough harm already.”
> 
> The rest of the amnesiacs hear a low buzzing in their ears, a nameless static, barely audible.




(It had seemed like Haven was ripping the surface of the building up rahter than penetrating all the way to the interior.  I hope.  Otherwise this won't work so well).

Ashley tries to seem surprised.  "Defacing corporate property?  ...  I guess that is what it looks like, isn't it?" she admits with a smile.  She waves back towards the rest of the group, "Anyway, they haven't defaced anything, so it's okay if they move along while we get this cleared up, right?"

She motions for Haven to hand over his weapon - at least for now -smiles at him, and turns back to the guard.  "I think you'll see that things aren't quite as they seem here.  We should be able to fix the, ah, 'damage' without too much difficulty."  She continues in a sugary tone, "How long did you set it to last, sweetie?  Do you have to revert it manually?"  _Figure out that I'm talking about holograms - like Mira was using - or at least don't screw things up._

(Bluff +4/+8.  Hopefully this seems much more likely than a person tearing through a building with a sword like chunk of metal.    Maybe we can get some Aid going on?  Not sure if I want to spend an HP though.  thoughts?)


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 21, 2008)

"I was just showng them the finer points of holographic technology."  Haven agreed with a sigh, this was going tototally ruin his threat if they just thought it was some parlor trick, not that the threat wasn't already ruined by Facade's caving in.

"No no...I have to reset it manually.  I'm surprised they thought I was really strong enough to do all that.  You may want to call the mental health board, though I guess being guilible isn't a crime, it just makes you sought after at all the card games."  the teen said with a grin.  He hands the offcer the sword like piece of metal and than waves his hand over the rubble until it replaces itself looking undamaged once agan.

"Sorry about this...I guess the joke wasn't all that funny."

(OOC: Diplomacy and Bluff for Haven are +6 or +10 if people find him attractive.)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2008)

"I think this has all been a misunderstanding," Facade says to the security officers.

"I assure you though, it won't happen again."

(Diplo +10, Bluff +10)


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 21, 2008)

*Michael*

_This place is a hole. No, never mind. I've probably stayed in much nicer holes._ "Damn it," he mutters as the buzzing starts. "Is there something planted in my skull or something," he asks himself, staring into the blurred mirror in the facility. _We need to have a chat with Mira._ Michael walks out of the restroom facility, but still staying away from the rest of the group. He waits until he makes eye contact with one of them, then taps his ear quizzically.

*Michael's Following Duplicate*

Michael's duplicate still attempts to follow the group of thugs, paying the most attention to their apparent leader, the junian. He moves towards the alleyway, hoping to conceal himself within it while the thug fritters away eight minutes of his life. "Hey," he mutters, hoping to catch the attention of the bum. "You know that guy," nodding his head towards the junian.

_I hope these guys don't have much in the way of transportation. I wonder what he's waiting for?_


----------



## James Heard (Feb 21, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> “Perhaps not very but it is an honest and simple-” she is about to finish but he continues speaking.
> 
> Her eyes narrow as he continues speaking, she says something unintelligible* and then turns to look forward, “Such a vile human you are Doctor Tighe.”
> 
> ...



Alan replies in Junian. 

"<They _tried _to devour me. They killed a world around me, thin-skinned child - and they tried to take my mind when they failed.>"

He continues in English touched with compassion.

"If you want to talk about it, later on... Loss and suffering is something that sapients should share with others to ease their personal burdens. Even if I _am _a 'vile human,' I'm still a doctor. I apologize if my prodding to see if you were being honest with me opened old wounds, but I have very little around me that is certain.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 27, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Alan replies in Junian.
> 
> "<They _tried _to devour me. They killed a world around me, thin-skinned child - and they tried to take my mind when they failed.>"
> 
> ...



Ashana raises a brow, “Your command of my language is surprising human… although the words you have spoken could lead to an early demise, I am well aware of you species traits… perhaps all too well.”

“Your prodding could get you killed Doctor, you may want to exercise some discretion in the future,” the vehicle moves through the busy streets of this other worldly metropolis.  She continues speaking, “I am not sure why I am helping you… but I hope I am making the right decision to give you the benefit of the doubt.”

The vehicle comes to a halt, Wedge speaks up, “We’re here.”

*Michael’s double*

The transient grins wide eyed with a toothy grin, well it would be toothy if it were not missing so many teeth.  He looks human in shabby clothes, or remnants of shabby clothes worn in disgusting dirty layers.  His breath is rank as he talks, “Oh I don’t know him… but if you can spare me a few creds, I might be able to remember… memory ain’t so good after the war… I’m a veteran you know… 514th Human Alliance Marine Corps… a little down on my luck… but my ship is bound to come in…”

He waits with that same toothy grin.

A black multi purpose truck/van like vehicle with 6 wheels pulls up in front of the station.

*The group*

The security guards nod as the _illusion_ disperses, “Damn kids, always causing trouble… alright I am going to let you of with a warning but you shouldn’t be threatening a cartel thug, you kids are not immortal… those are dangerous folks.  Now get out of here before I change my mind.”

They start walking away.

Talos shakes his head, “Oh what have you done, they will murder my life-mate humans… why could you not comply…”


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2008)

Facade shakes her head.

"We still have twenty-four hours to work out what to do. They can't kill her before that, or they'll lose their leverage. You'd better take us to see this Mira though so we can work out the next step. Clock's ticking now."


----------



## Victim (Feb 27, 2008)

Ashley tries to seem apologetic.  "Sorry.  That guy was already ranting like a maniac; something about our bleached skulls.  Maybe we shouldn't have threatened him.  On the other hand, if he kept building up momentum..."  _He? thinks we're children... _

"Anyway, thanks for letting us off.  And for the advice."  She smiles and waves as she starts to walk away.  "Bye-Bye."

_Hmm, how can we do this...  Fake Mira+trade+escape?  Not sure if she'd be up for it; she seems a bit hesitant.  Try to go up the chain of command and work out a new deal?  Rescue?  We probably don't want to tip our hand so soon.  Help them get Mira?  Depends on what exactly they'll do with her...  Hang Talos's mate out to dry?_

"Why don't we get going?"  Ashley shakes her head and looks around.  _What's that buzzing?_


----------



## James Heard (Feb 28, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Ashana raises a brow, “Your command of my language is surprising human… although the words you have spoken could lead to an early demise, I am well aware of you species traits… perhaps all too well.”
> 
> “Your prodding could get you killed Doctor, you may want to exercise some discretion in the future,” the vehicle moves through the busy streets of this other worldly metropolis.  She continues speaking, “I am not sure why I am helping you… but I hope I am making the right decision to give you the benefit of the doubt.”



"Any demise of mine would be anything but early, Ashana. As for helping me? I've been thinking the same thing about you. It's probably healthy - keeps us on our toes."

As the van pulls to a halt Alan grins.

"So what to we do now? Jump out and shoot stuff? Arrest everyone? I could take off my shirt and blind everyone with my no-tan?"


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 28, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Facade shakes her head.
> 
> "We still have twenty-four hours to work out what to do. They can't kill her before that, or they'll lose their leverage. You'd better take us to see this Mira though so we can work out the next step. Clock's ticking now."



Talos shakes his head in disappointment, “But you humans are unarmed and although strange I fear that logically we are no match for the Cartel.  Perhaps if we go to them and beg for her life they will spare her…”  The sentient nods to Façade though, the glimmer in his eyes fading, “I say we just give them Mira.  She is obviously not worth this trouble.”

The buzzing does not fade, it is a minor distraction but there nonetheless in brief moments of silence or perhaps reflection you also feel like there is something tangible… coherent… even useful there.

*Alan*

Ashana places a hand on Alan’s shoulder, “No I think it would be most prudent if you go in alone and make contact with them, we don’t want any harm to come to them.  We will stay here and observe, and cover you.  If anything they would be surprised to still see you alive…”

_By this point Alana has had a chance to change into fresh clothes, since he spent some time at the apartment._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 28, 2008)

"Talos, we will find something to save her." tells Ian. He only hope it will not mean to do things they would regret later.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 28, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> *Alan*
> 
> Ashana places a hand on Alan’s shoulder, “No I think it would be most prudent if you go in alone and make contact with them, we don’t want any harm to come to them.  We will stay here and observe, and cover you.  If anything they would be surprised to still see you alive…”
> 
> _By this point Alana has had a chance to change into fresh clothes, since he spent some time at the apartment._




Alan opens up the vehicle door and shouts. 

"Mike! The ride's here! Come ON! We've gotta go!" he says at the top of his lungs, before sitting down casually at the threshold of the side door waiting.

Looking over at Ashana, Alan shrugs. 

"You should probably be ready to shoot some of them just in case."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 29, 2008)

"We're far from unarmed," Facade begins, but a shout distracts her.

"Was that..."

She looks at the others, frowning. "Did that sound like Alan to you?"

Curious, Facade heads in the direction of the shout, trying to see where it came from.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 29, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Alan opens up the vehicle door and shouts.
> 
> "Mike! The ride's here! Come ON! We've gotta go!" he says at the top of his lungs, before sitting down casually at the threshold of the side door waiting.
> 
> ...



Wedge throws his hands in the air exasperated, “What the hell was that I could have done that… a five year old could have done that… do you not understand anything?  Are you trying to get yourself or us killed?  Were you dropped on your head as a child?”

Biggs glances to Ashana.  Ashana shrugs shaking her head.

Wedge continues, “Maybe we should just shoot him and get it over with?”

*Façade and those that follow*

Outside she sees Alan sitting in the backseat of a six wheeled all terrain vehicle parked near the curb with sentients looking at him.  Inside the vehicle is a green skinned woman and two human males, one with dark skin the other a more modest tan.

The buzzing sound seems to intensify to a dull throbbing.

Dee closes her eyes, “Can you hear that beautiful song?”


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2008)

"Song... it more like a buzzing sound. What is doing that? I thought I was hallucinating that." replies Ian to Dee.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 29, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Song... it more like a buzzing sound. What is doing that? I thought I was hallucinating that." replies Ian to Dee.



 Her eyes are still closed, “No it’s beautiful… the song is so beautiful… can’t you hear it.. can’t… you…” Dee collapses.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2008)

Ian kneels and touch Dee chest and tries to feel her breath and heart. "What's happening? Anyone else hear that sound?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 29, 2008)

"Not music," Facade replies with a concerned frown. "More of a warbling...buzzing noise. But it got louder just before she collapsed."

"Alan seemed like he had medical training..."

She looks at Alan and waves him over with an arm.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 29, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Ian kneels and touch Dee chest and tries to feel her breath and heart. "What's happening? Anyone else hear that sound?"



 Ian makes contact with Dee to check her vitals:

*Ian*
[sblock]Images assault his mind, he sees Dee standing alone a bloody hand and knife over a bleeding huddled mass of bodies, behind her are figures swathed in darkness but the yellow pin pricks of eyes perhaps are visible.

He hears the song of what could best be described as angels, but they are in no language he understands, and it feels like information is pouring through his skin, through his mind, into every fiber of his being.  He looks up and Dee offers him her bloody hand, she says something but he cannot understand it…

Then he sees a swarm descend upon everything…[/sblock]

Dee seems to be fine, but is unconscious.


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 29, 2008)

_Alan hears the buzzing sound as well._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2008)

Ian quickly wards his head with his arms, just as the sky was falling on him. After a few seconds, he realize where he is and looks at the others with a shy look. "She is unconsious... and I think she is having a nigthmare... I don't know if..." Ian look with hesitation. He remembered to have healed some small cut in that virtual world, could he awake someone unconscious in the real world. Ian takes a deep breath and try to awaken her with his power of healing.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 29, 2008)

Alan scowls and sticks out his tongue at the people critiquing his advanced tactical skills before settling into a sloppy grin again.

Alan peeks his head out of the vehicle and looks to either side for anyone following the group. He then looks at the group as if to ask, "Are you coming or what?"

"Come on! <Come on!> Pick her up and bring her with you!"

Alan taps his wrist as if he has a watch on it.


----------



## Victim (Feb 29, 2008)

_Now is not the best time for this._ She pushes the throbbing aside.

"In an amazing *coincidence*, Dee passes out right when Alan and his new friends show up," Ashley says, bending over to check on Dee.  "Can you do it, Ian?  Everyone else, get out of here with all possible haste.  This isn't safe."

(Medicine +6, Concentration +9)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 29, 2008)

"Don't scatter yet," Facade urges. "I'm going to talk to him. Stay here. If they grab me or if anything happens to me, get somewhere safe."

She breaks into a brisk jog over towards the vehicle Alan is in and hunkers down a bit to look inside when she's close enough.

"Who're your friends, Al?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2008)

"First time in the real world..." answers Ian to Ashley as he put his hand on Dee's head to try to get her out of her unconsciousness.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 29, 2008)

"Ashana, Wedge, & Biggs. Don't tease her about Mike. You're being hunted by dangerous space Cartels and other people my daughter owes money to. Aliens tried to kill us by invading a planet. We have sandwiches back at the house."

Alan looks at the rest of the group speculatively.

"Are they going to come along or do they need to do some more ego posturing and get some people killed for a while longer? I've already ate, changed clothes, and surfed the internet - did you know I'm a Hoosier? Amazing. I'd have guessed somewhere more West Coast, wouldn't have you? We should go _now_ though, because I've got an annoying hum in my head that kind of screams 'Something really bad is about to happen,' and we need to get away from these civilians before they're caught up in it too."


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 29, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Ashana, Wedge, & Biggs. Don't tease her about Mike. You're being hunted by dangerous space Cartels and other people my daughter owes money to. Aliens tried to kill us by invading a planet. We have sandwiches back at the house."



Ashana speaks, “Your crazed acquaintance is correct, this is not a safe place, and I fear his actions may have brought more undue scrutiny for us.  I can’t tell you to trust me, but I have not harmed Doctor Tighe, and I have no intentions to bring harm to any of you.  Take that as you will, but we have little time to debate.”

Wedge grumbles, “I still say the good doctor is about 51 cards short of a full deck.”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 1, 2008)

Haven ignores the buzzing, it wasn't important even if it was annoying, there wereother more critical matters at hand like punching Alan in the face.  "I am not gong anywhere with that idiot," he mutters to Ashley as Facade goes over to talk with him.  "What a ing loser, doesn't he have any common sense, no lets just draw everyone's attention to us when we are trying to avoid attention."

The blonde teen moves over next to Dee and Ian, "If you can't heal her here I'll carry her to wherever we are headed."


----------



## James Heard (Mar 1, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Ashana speaks, “Your crazed acquaintance is correct, this is not a safe place, and I fear his actions may have brought more undue scrutiny for us.  I can’t tell you to trust me, but I have not harmed Doctor Tighe, and I have no intentions to bring harm to any of you.  Take that as you will, but we have little time to debate.”
> 
> Wedge grumbles, “I still say the good doctor is about 51 cards short of a full deck.”



Alan grins while replying to Ashana.

"They're all wearing matching jumpsuits huddled together in public like a roller derby team. I don't really think me telling them to hurry is their biggest worry in the 'sticking out like a sore thumb' category, Ashana."

"They have _beer_," Alan explains, as if that explained everything. Eventually he adds, "Even if you don't come with us, remember this: You need to find a Huvan Mind Interface. It gets in your head, and that's the whole point of all of us. They need what's in there and so do we. I know I bounce around a lot, but when I was at the top of my game I was the best there is. GR medical tech, xenomedicine, psychiatry, genetics... I was in charge of medicine for a whole _world_. Even if you guys all just turn and walk away right now, every single of one of you has a medical problem and right now my best prognosis says that all of you, all of us, need HMI therapy."

"And whatever happens, change your clothes. The outfits really do look horrible, and I bet they'll soon start _smelling _worse."

"Do you hear a buzzing sound too?"

Alan tries to think of reasons for the buzzing in his head. OOC: Whatever skill THAT might be, but Alan's a doctor so I guess if there's a medical explanation something might occur to him besides 'You're going crazy.'


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

Facade absorbs all that, or tries to.

"Okay, here's the situation. Your daughter Mira is hiding out and this alien who's leading us is being blackmailed by the cartel to give her up to them. We have twenty-four hours or they'll kill his wife-equivalent. As far as I know, the only one who can take us to her is him. Since he's also the one who led us out of the station and claimed your pals would be killing us, I don't think he'd going to want to cooperate with them."

"So, beer or no beer, you might want to come with us if you want to see your daughter."

She looks into the car and nods cordially at Ashana and Wedge. "Assuming that won't lead to people getting killed."

"And yes, we all hear a buzzing. Dee thought it sounded like music, then she collapsed. You think you can help her?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 2, 2008)

*Michael's Double*

Michael reaches his hand into his pocket, then hesitates. "Information first. Then I'll pay," he says suspiciously. "The price depends on the quality. You better not be trying to rip me off." _ I'll be able to pay him eventually, once I get some money. Unless I can't find him or I forget._

_Bluff +6, taking 10._

*The Real Michael*

"Damn it," Michael mutters. "I'm with Haven. Let's get out of here. Talos, let's go."


----------



## James Heard (Mar 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Facade absorbs all that, or tries to.
> 
> "Okay, here's the situation. Your daughter Mira is hiding out and this alien who's leading us is being blackmailed by the cartel to give her up to them. We have twenty-four hours or they'll kill his wife-equivalent. As far as I know, the only one who can take us to her is him. Since he's also the one who led us out of the station and claimed your pals would be killing us, I don't think he'd going to want to cooperate with them."
> 
> ...



'No, Mira isn't my daughter, Vanessa is. I really don't know what Mira's involvement is in all of this, but she's not my daughter. And since Ashana and Wedge haven't  threatened me except when we had a discussion about Mike or her father, and your guy is admitting that he's involved with criminal gangs, forgive me if I don't give them a lot more weight in the authority department than him. If it helps, _they're_ the ones that insisted against incapacitating everyone and sorting out the discussions later. I know what _I_ can do, and _I'm_ mostly harmless. Some of _you_, like Dee? Pure psychotic...paranoid..."

"Once I figure out exactly what 'it' _is _I might be able to do something about it, and maybe get her into some other therapy too...anti-anxiety meds, stuff like that," Alan says.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

"I don't think it matters how much weight you give him, them, us...or anyone. The facts are: Talos knows where to find Mira, and is taking us there. Talos probably won't cooperate with your friends...as goodhearted as they may be. Though I'm open to asking him. But then of course, everyone else pretty much thinks you're scum at the moment, so..."

She shrugs.

"If it was up to me, I'd say all of us, including your people and Talos, need to sit down at a table someplace safe and get EVERYTHING out onto the table. Right now, you know bits, we know bits, Talos knows bits...and we'll never get answers unless those bits all come together. If you and your 'captors' or whatever they are are willing to do that, I'll try to convince the others."

"As for the buzzing, my first theory is that it means all this is just another fake reality, and something's going wrong with whatever's making us sense it. But I don't see anything constructive coming out of trying to prove that theory, so it's probably better to assume it's something we can do something about."


----------



## James Heard (Mar 2, 2008)

Alan shrugs.

"Look, I've already done my part. You folks can go hang out with your evil galactic criminal organizations if you like. This Talos character can come with me and I'll see if I can't figure out how to save his spouse too. Even if the rest of you don't want to come with me and Ashana you can leave Dee with me and I'll see what I can do to treat her. But this wasn't my idea and I'm really only asking you guys to come around because the nice green lady asked me to, fake reality or not. You guys have numbers on your side, but you've only gotten as far as the Tram on your own."

Alan shakes his head.

"Anyways, good luck if you're not coming with us. Mike's real name is Georgy or something like that, and I'm Doctor Alan Tighe. We're probably all taken from Omega Tau III. If you can get access to a GalNet point that might help you figure out who you all are and jog your memory some. Wedge, do you have a communicator or something that this woman can have so we can get in touch if they change their mind?"

"You want us to take Dee off your hands and get her into a hospital or something? Maybe ask Talos if he wants to try this thing with us instead of the jumpsuit brigade?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

Facade laughs.

"I'll take that as a convoluted 'yes,' to my proposal. I'll take it to the others and see what they say. You guys want to come too, or just hand me a walkie-talkie?"


----------



## James Heard (Mar 2, 2008)

"It's a 'I'm offering to help you guys even if I don't like everyone's table manners' because whatever else anyone might think of me I'm still a doctor. You, me, and the people who think I'm scum? We're all sick. Ashana's overruled me helping you guys even if you don't want it, but if any of this is a symptom of a trauma... some sort of injury? Mood swings are part of that. So are brain aneurysms."

Alan shrugs helplessly.

"People dropping dead because they're pissed at me isn't something I think is a good idea, even if they _are_ idiots. Get everyone to a hospital. Get a hold of a HMI and use it to scavenge your memories if you can. Stay away from the cartels. Be safe."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

"Look, I'm all in favor of some of that at least, but right now we have twenty four hours or someone's dead because we didn't do anything to stop it. It's a case of might be dead...that's us...and will be dead...that's her."

"Look, why don't you all just get out of the car and come back with me?"


----------



## James Heard (Mar 2, 2008)

"Because I don't trust you, I don't trust the people you hang out with, and you're associating with a guy who's being blackmailed by the mob that's looking for my daughter to break her kneecaps, that's why."

Alan sighs and reaches up to his face to rub where non-existent glasses might otherwise rest at the bridge of his nose.

"Look, I get it. You do what you've got to do. I do too. I didn't blackmail the woman though, and I'm not some sort of action hero to go bust down doors and take out criminals with my two-fisted punch to their spleens either. You say 'us', but that's really 'you and the others.' Don't try to play on my sympathies, because I've already offered to help and explained more or less how that's going to go down."

"I can tell you this though: I'm not going to do anything with myself that might lead to me being used as leverage against Vanessa by some galactic criminal cartel."

"I think we're done here, unless you want to bring over Dee for that medical care or someone wants to start shooting?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

"Alright then. Good luck finding your daughter. You want to leave me a number I can call if we find her first? Shocking as it may seem, we're not planning to hand anyone over to the mob."


----------



## James Heard (Mar 2, 2008)

OOC: It sort of depends on NPCs at this point, whether or not Alan can produce a cell phone or something.


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 3, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Ian quickly wards his head with his arms, just as the sky was falling on him. After a few seconds, he realize where he is and looks at the others with a shy look. "She is unconsious... and I think she is having a nigthmare... I don't know if..." Ian look with hesitation. He remembered to have healed some small cut in that virtual world, could he awake someone unconscious in the real world. Ian takes a deep breath and try to awaken her with his power of healing.



Dee stirs, and then her eyes open, she looks at Ian, “What happened?”

Talos looks down, “You fainted female human, are you okay to move?”

“I think so,” Dee responds.

*Outside*

Ashana finally interjects, “I really hate to break up this spat, but this is bigger then either of you, and frankly at this point in time you need help, both of you.  We are not here to hurt you, I work for the Galactic Republic; I don’t have any ties to VSC or the Cartel, and in fact if this gives us a chance to put some damage on their operations here then I am all for it.  I am not asking you to trust each other, frankly that is your business, but I didn’t come here to listen to you two argue over semantics.”

She gets out of the vehicle, “You want to save the veranthian’s life mate you will need assistance.  All I want is to find Mira, and keep her from getting killed by the Cartel, plus she may have more information about what is going on… and your _unique_ talents.”

The junian finishes with, “You have no resources, no contacts, and probably no shelter; I understand if you have a distinct distrust of my motives but I am not your enemy.  You want to save a life then let me help you, and that begins with trusting me,” she offers her hand to Façade.

*Michael’s Clone*

“Heh… well I suppose I remember something,” he eyes the hand in the pocket, “that greener over there, one ugly bastard that one.  Cold killer, dates back to the First Contact War I hear, was a big time soldier or something… hates humans I hear… hates everything else too even his own kind… goes by the name of Bu… Blun… Burak… yeah Burak… he works for Uthos Kil… you mess with him you end up dead.  What I hear anyway,” he shrugs.

_The Bluff is successful._

“So how about a few creds, so I can wet my whistle?” the vagrant asks.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2008)

Ian stands up, but as he do so, he almost los ebalance. He puts an hand on hishead. "Wow, I feel like I had worked all night." He sees Facade talking to Alan and a woman. He walks to them and overhear the offer of Ashana. Before Facade take Ashana's hand, Ian grabs it and shake it.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

Facade lets Ian do his thing, then shakes the hand as well.

"Don't get me wrong. I think you're at -least- as trustworthy as the only other person we have to follow right now," she comments. "Given that you haven't killed Alan yet, you may very well be saints."

She gives Alan a grin, then looks back at Ashana.

"So do you want to come back with me to talk to them, or would you prefer if I talked you up to them first?"


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 3, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Ian stands up, but as he do so, he almost los ebalance. He puts an hand on hishead. "Wow, I feel like I had worked all night." He sees Facade talking to Alan and a woman. He walks to them and overhear the offer of Ashana. Before Facade take Ashana's hand, Ian grabs it and shake it.



She gives a surprised look at Ian’s reaction but shakes his hand anyway.

*Ian*
[sblock]Ian feels himself looking down at what looks like Earth, if the continents were totally different but the world is blue, with brilliant white clouds and alien landmasses.  There is a flash of light in the distance, and feeling of sorrow and anger courses through him…

A ring falls to the floor, he hears it tingle, and a primal scream courses through his ears.  The images shift, and there is anger, lost, and a glimmer of hope… but there is an honest emotion of trust and wanting to help… although she is somewhat unnerved by everything she has seen.[/sblock]

Ashana then takes Façade’s hand, “We don’t really have time to discuss all this in a committee,” she gestures to the rest of the group already approaching, Talos in tow.  She then turns back to Façade, “But I will help you save the life-mate, hopefully protect Mira, and find Alan’s daughter, alive.  I don’t fail, not while I can still draw breath.”


----------



## Velmont (Mar 4, 2008)

"I trust her for now. Let's not waste time and get the ride before something else fall on us." tells Ian. He turns toward Talos. "Don't despair, we will get your life-mate back."

Not waiting for the invitation, Ian climb into the vehicule and sits down. He feels tired, his brain is messed with memories that is not his own and he feels that ball in his chest that have created itself while he was healing Dee. Ian doesn't feels good and close his eye as his head fall back. "And if someone have some coffee and two aspirins, they would be more then welcome. That, or I'll need a serious night of rest."


----------



## Victim (Mar 4, 2008)

Ashley frowns, studying Ashana.  _She seems sincere, at least.  And Ian seems to agree._

"Okay, you want to help.  But what happens after the immediate situation is taken care of?  I'd rather not have some reports about us filtering their way through your government.  I don't expect everyone to have the same attitude as you."


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 4, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Ashley frowns, studying Ashana.  _She seems sincere, at least.  And Ian seems to agree._
> 
> "Okay, you want to help.  But what happens after the immediate situation is taken care of?  I'd rather not have some reports about us filtering their way through your government.  I don't expect everyone to have the same attitude as you."



Ashana shrugs, “I am not here to turn you in for study, what happened on Omega Tau III, why you have these talents, and why certain third parties are interested in you is my prime concern.  It’s my job to stop the problems before they bloom, and from my vantage we are on the periphery of a big problem, whatever is going on you are all involved in it.  I am willing to help you in the short term, so we can help each other in the long term.  I believe that is fair.”

Alan smirks shaking his head, “Idiots, all of you are sick, delusional… really this isn’t about solving problems this is about the people, about us… something has happened to us, we need to find an HMI… I bet I could fix it and fix us.  But does anyone take my advice?  I am only just a doctor.”

Wedge speaks to Ian, “You alright man?” he offers him some medicine.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 4, 2008)

"Alan, if you think treating them as idiot will convince them to come, you are all wrong." tells Ian, taking the medecine given by Wedge, making sure to not touch him at the same time. 

He turns toward the others who are standing with Ashana. "Let's not waste time. You've seen it, there is thing that happening that is well over us. We can try to play alone, but we are clueless about that world and we will end by doing mistake that might cost us too much. Already Talos have a Damocles sword over his head because of what we did today. We will need someone to help us in this world for the moment, and Ashana is trustable.

And also, we might all get unconscious like Dee in the next hour. We are all hearing that buzzing sound just as Dee. But for her, the sound evolve and she falled unconscious. We will be brillant if most or all of us fall unconscious."

Ian swallow two pills, without any water. He turns toward Wedge. "Thanks. No, but it must just be all the stress."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2008)

Haven looks at Ashana and then the other clones and sighs moving to the car.   On his way past Alan he pats the man on the shoulder, smiling.  "Your the doctor and you pronounced us as not all there upstairs.  Think about the ramifications of the victim saying we aren't responsible for our actions." the blonde teen said with a grin and slapped him in the gut playfully before getting into the car.

Whatever, he would desert Ash and Facade or Mike or Ian and they looked to have made their minds up.  If he couldn't change it he might as well not worry about it, all he could do was take things as they came.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 5, 2008)

*Michael's Clone*

"If you ask me, we should finish the job they tried to start back then. Damn Junians," Michael's clone muttters, spitting on the ground. "A few more questions. This Uthos Kil guy, what the hell is he? Another one of them? And where can I find him?

*Michael*

_Ashana? Trustable? If she used to associate with me, then I highly doubt that. She's still doing what she used to, what I used to, just with a different master._

"Alright, fine, let's join forces. But this is just business," he declares, staring at Ashana coldly for a brief moment. _Let's not share anything personal about each other, shall we?_ "So what now?"


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 5, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Michael*
> 
> _Ashana? Trustable? If she used to associate with me, then I highly doubt that. She's still doing what she used to, what I used to, just with a different master._
> 
> "Alright, fine, let's join forces. But this is just business," he declares, staring at Ashana coldly for a brief moment. _Let's not share anything personal about each other, shall we?_ "So what now?"



Ashana returns the gaze with an impassive, stoic gaze.  She replies, “Of course.”  She steps aside to let the group pile in.

Alan sighs, “I suppose ignorance truly is bliss.”

Talos follows though he gives a long look at Ashana before he enters.  Talos whispers to Ian, “I do not trust the junian, this could all be an elaborate trap human male.  I dare say you are all quite cavalier with your lives.”

*Michael’s Clone*

“You want to find Uthos Kil,” the vagrant replies hacking, “you are either stupid or really brave, in which case you is still stupid.  You don’t go looking for the head boss of the Cartel on Haven V… unless you know something I don’t?”

A vehicle pulls up and the thugs enter it.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 5, 2008)

Ian whispers back to Talos "Was I wrong about the Veranthian who threaten you? I think for now, we can trust her." tells Ian. Ian lay back on his seat a moment and take a deep breath. He feels all this emotion he just lived today, the emotion that is not even his own, but he felt it was affecting him. Not only that, but there was that ball in his stomach that make him inconfortable. He wish he could get a peacfull place to rest, to evacuate al that.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2008)

More than a little surprised, Facade decides not to pry too deeply into their change of heart.

She climbs in with the rest and squeezes into the back seat.

"Okay, so...I know I have questions for you guys. Why don't you go first though?" she says to Ashana and the others.


----------



## Victim (Mar 6, 2008)

Ashley smiles at Alan and climbs into the vehicle.  "Is it?  I'll try not to spoil things for you then."

_This could be a deathtrap.  But for whom?  The close quarters inside the vehicle work to our advantage._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2008)

"As we will travel together, why don't you present yourself. Me, it's Ian... as far as I know." tells Ian to Ashana, Wedge and anyone else in the van.


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 10, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "As we will travel together, why don't you present yourself. Me, it's Ian... as far as I know." tells Ian to Ashana, Wedge and anyone else in the van.



Ashana replies, “Ashana,” she steps out of the vehicle focusing on something.  The group sees what she is looking at, a human woman pushing a floating baby carriage, but something does not seem right, something seems off, maybe it’s the furtive looks, the tinny sound of the baby’s wailing… the lack of concern on the woman’s face as she seems more focused on something elsewhere.

Ashana starts to approach as the woman enters the tram station.  The woman pauses, looking over her shoulder catching the approaching junian in her glance; she pushes the carriage quickly forward and raises her hands and shrieks, “Humanity stands alone!”  Something is in her hand, Ashana raises her pistol and shouts a warning and then there is a bright light, concussive force, and terrifying explosive sound…

*Seconds later…*

The all-terrain vehicle is flung on its side, the occupants shaken, but thankfully not seriously harmed.  The smell of flesh, heat, and twisted metal fill your lungs.  There are screams and worse sounds, perhaps gunfire?  Ringing in your ears replaces the buzzing sound…

Michael’s double is knocked down by the force of the blast and although shaken is for the most part okay at least for the moment.  His double is lying against a wall some fifty feet from the right side of Tram station, Ashana’s van so to speak is parked out front some seventy feet from the front of the structure.  A smoke plume is billowing upwards…


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2008)

Ian tries to get out of the vehicle without touching anyone. He didn't want to start to see moments of great emotion of everyone in the van, he had enough with what is happening actually. "Damned humanity, it didn't changed in centuries." he tells as he finally get out of the van. He starts to scan the surroudning trying to evaluate the situation.


----------



## Victim (Mar 10, 2008)

_I'm okay._  Ashley looks around, taking stock of the situation in the van.  "Status?" she asks sharply.  Since no one seems seriously harmed, she'll cautiously poke her head out the top/side of the vehicle.  "Stay calm, everyone."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 11, 2008)

*Michael's Clone*

Picking himself up from the ground, Michael glances at the homeless man he was interrogating. Assuming the man is conscious and relatively uninjured, he grabs him roughly. "Damn it," he snarls in a hurried tone. "I don't have time for this. Tell me where Uthos Kil is. Now."

*The Real Michael*

"I'm okay. I guess this vehicle was armored or something. What the hell is going on," he asks bewilderedly, slowly processing the explosion, screams, and gunfire. Despite the heat and the wreckage, Michael stays in the vehicle, trying to cover his body with the metal of the van while he fully assesses the situation.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2008)

Facade blinks blearily and looks around. After verifying that all her important bits are intact, she undoes her seat belt and tries to make her way up front to see what the status of Ashana and the others are. Who had lived, and who wasn't so lucky...

"I'm alive," she says thickly in response to Ashley's query.


----------



## Victim (Mar 17, 2008)

(And how are the NPCs?)


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 19, 2008)

_Heh, update forthcoming._


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 19, 2008)

Billowing smoke and dust threaten to choke unprepared lungs, the smell of twisted metal and concrete, and the screams of the wounded and the alarmed make this area a literal war zone.  That is even before the sound of small arms fire can be heard, Wedge responds with a gruff, “Son of a bitch… yeah I think I got all my important parts…”

Biggs adds, “Alive, got a nasty ringing in the ears.”

Outside as the smoke and debris slowly clear, they can see bodies, some are moving, some in pieces and some stock still from the carnage.  The group can’t see Ashana though.

Dee quips, “Suicide bombers… I guess the old tricks are still the best.”

Alan responds with a slow grunt, “Violence only begets more violence.”

*Michael’s Double*

The vagrant is rattled as Michael threatens him, “Listen buddy… listen… I don’t know nothing… security security!”


----------



## Velmont (Mar 19, 2008)

"I agree with that." replies Ian to Alan who jump out of the van. "And your medical expertise will be needed, there is many wouded who could use it."

Ian looks at all the bodies. He spots one moving body and move toward it. "How do you feel, where are you hurt?" he asks the victim, evaluating as best as he can if he is in a life danger or if he could survive long enough to be taken charged by the first repsonse team.


----------



## Victim (Mar 22, 2008)

Ashley pulls herself to the top/side of the vehicle and crouches, trying to locate the sources of small arms fire.  _Conflict is perpertual._  "I'll try to let you know if the fighting will shift close to you," she says in a low voice.  "Be careful."  She hops off the 6 wheeler, and tries to sneak closer to the fighting.

-----------------------

Notice +11
Stealth +4.

...  I really thought she was sneakier when coming up with this plan.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 22, 2008)

*Inside the Van*

"Best? The very idea of suicide bombing is abhorrent," Michael responds to Dee, keeping his voice low while cowering inside the wreckage of the vehicle. "What's going on out there," he asks his more reckless companions.

*Michael's Double*

Michael's double pushes the vagrant aside with a hastily muttered apology, sprinting towards the combat zone, hoping to secure a position to observe the newly created battlefield, or possibly come up behind their attackers.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2008)

Facade manages to pull herself free of the vehicle and crouches down, looking around and taking in the scene.

"We have to get out of here, now," she says.

She regards Biggs and Wedge, then points at Biggs. "You, try to raise Ashana on your radio." Her pointing finger moves to Wedge, "You call for backup."

"The rest of us, we should get out of here now. Stay behind cover and...Ashley! Ian! Wait!"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

(ping)


----------

